# In the military? If so what service?



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

Just wanna say thanks, and I was always cusrious to see how thick the military presence was on the 'Tex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigquin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

hey wassup my wifey is in the navy does that count but as far as the cali and pnw and hawaii a few are in the navy so ill just vote for the navy cool poll i hope it doesnt get locked


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bigquin)*

It actually was locked, and after a small discussion with the moderator, it was unlocked.... thanks again!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
please spread the word I want this to get lots of votes!!! I have a hunch that the military folks on Vortex are a BIG number... we will see...


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Actually, I've been out far longer than I was in (5 years Army, 13 years ago) but I still find myself muttering: "Lousy civilians!" Just last week I told my wife "move like you have a purpose!"
The military is a good choice for any young man. It will teach you just how much you are capable of-far more than you imagine. That said, you have to have the right attitude: there are soldiers (seamen, airmen, etc) and civilians who wear the uniform for a few years. The former are a credit to themselves and their country, the latter are just wasting everybody's time.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Dubai Vol)*

<---- 6 years active Air Force. I'm stationed at McGuire now. 4 More years to go. How do you think I spent my re-enlistment bonus?
CC


[Modified by CorradoCody, 9:46 PM 9-12-2002]


----------



## bigquin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It actually was locked, and after a small discussion with the moderator, it was unlocked.... thanks again!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
please spread the word I want this to get lots of votes!!! I have a hunch that the military folks on Vortex are a BIG number... we will see...







[HR][/HR]​man that sucks that they locked it wasnt this site put up for us vdubbers to communicate at least its not like the thread how many nuetral drops are safe in a motor home after all the ish the military folks put up with damn, moderators let them communicate not everyone on this navy base i live on drives a vdub and the scheduling is so weird i met a dubber a few months ago and havent seen him since i think he is on a 6 month cruise to afgannystank this is my only outlet to other dubbers in this sea of hondas i wish it was more free just to let us talk to each other if i am out of line im sorry but hey i like to learn about my car and to have some online hoimes so a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you saturn for even giving a effin care 
thats just my 1.50 screw .02


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bigquin)*

thanks... get all your buddies in here to vote!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

DA Civilian


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (converted_vw)*

that counts... just vote Army, makes it weasier... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Point8T (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Not in the military, but i run this website: http://www.militarysim.com


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Point8T)*

That game made my computer go BERZERK!!!!!!!
Had to kill it and I never got to play


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

11 years active Air Force as of the 11th of Sept. Currently deployed to you know where (Operation Enduring Freedom) on my second deployment this year, 180 days and counting







.


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (flieger)*

Feel your pain bubba... I am 11 years active Army, and I have had my share of 180 day deployments! Hope you get home soon!


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

i'm nat'l guard aka wknd warrior, lol


----------



## AirForce Jetta (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (lionheart)*

AD Air Force currently stationed at Hickam AFB HI but PCSing to McChord AFB WA







I know as soon as I get there in Dec. I will be in the sandbox for 179 days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AirForce Jetta)*

2 years in the Army, mechanized infantry
Been civilian now for 11 years


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (A3Infidel)*

military sucks donkey balls


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Dutchman)*

Marine corps...0313 (LAV Driver/Gunner) for 4 years....been out since '97.


----------



## vento1997 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Nine2cg60)*

USAF... F-16 sheetmetal mechanic!







Aim High!


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vento1997)*

Keep spreading the word ladies and gents... we have to have more than this, I just KNOW it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0Tjetta (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

10 yrs active duty army. halfway there and already planning my retirement...


----------



## AirForce Jetta (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Keep spreading the word ladies and gents... we have to have more than this, I just KNOW it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​So why the interest in military members?


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AirForce Jetta)*

well, I do not want to give away the secret, but let's just say it is "market research"
not what you are thinking.... it is a good thing I promise!!


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

USAF 7 years, got out Sept 7th 2001.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Sebeck1)*

us army 5 years active duty. deployed to bosnia, saudi, egypt, isreal,panama, and of course afgan. was stationed in germany thats where the love for vdubs grew. out now and hating it. oh well best 6 years of my life.


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vento1997)*

Sheetmetal in the house, i'll second that. currently serving time in the ROK
5.5 yrs on the clock
USAF !!!!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (turbojeta3)*

4 years active Army 96-00, spent the majority of that at Ft. Carson. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
91B Medic


----------



## Burgman (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

18 years AF. Deployed at this time a year ago to set up an air base for this latest war; I spent five and a half months there. I was also in the Gulf war and Somalia. I have to blame my stay in Germany for converting me into a VW driver; the cars work great on the autobahn.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Burgman)*

Air Force ROTC at Michigan State University. I will commision in May 03 and go active duty for a minimum of four years. still triing for pilot, but I will settle for Nav.
My Fiance is a 2d Lt active duty at Columbus AFB Mississippi


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I was in the USAF, does that count??


----------



## AirForce Jetta (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sheetmetal in the house, i'll second that. currently serving time in the ROK
5.5 yrs on the clock
USAF !!!!







[HR][/HR]​That sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I haven't beed to ROK.......yet


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AirForce Jetta)*

I hope you like Kim-Chee!!! YUMMM.........


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (junkyardjockey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was in the USAF, does that count??[HR][/HR]​yes


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

COOL!! I spent 2 years in the U.K. at R.A.F. Lakenheath(1983-1984)...bloody good time!!! Put 38K on my 1982 Escort in 20 months,and not one trip to the continent!!!


----------



## USAF_Ron (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Took the early retirement in 95 after 15.5 years. Worked on the flightline (AGE).
80-82 Scott AFB
82-85 RAF Upper Heyford
85-86 Carswell AFB, TX
86-87 Florennes AB, Belgium (GLCM)
87-90 Bitburg AB, Germany
91-95 Scott AFB IL
And lot's of TDY's!!!
Now work as a System Engineer (Network Design and Implementation) for a "big" beer company in St. Louis, MO!


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USAF_Ron)*

Hey,e were in the U.K. at the same time!!COOL!! Ever see a U.S. spec. 1982 Escort(blue)??


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (junkyardjockey)*

USN
CVN-69
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SII16V (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I was raised by a gung ho Semper Fi Marine Drill Sergeant (3 stripes on top, 2 on the bottom) of Korean War era. Thanks to him, I never wanted to enlist. But I did register for the draft in 83. He wanted me to ship off to Grenada. Anyway, at least I have a deep respect for our military people and your service is vital to our country. Keep up the great work.


----------



## RockBear (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SII16V)*

USAF - 10 years
USAFR - 5 years
5 to go to retirement, or at least that cushion.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AirForce Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]AD Air Force currently stationed at Hickam AFB HI but PCSing to McChord AFB WA







I know as soon as I get there in Dec. I will be in the sandbox for 179 days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Do you drive a red Jetta with tints,drop and 5 spoke rims? Seen one parked behind the crafts center today. Go check out the regional forums. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyway I'm in the Coast Guard. Avionics Technitian, C-130 Navigator and Tactical System Operator. Been in almost 9 years and am stationed at Coast Guard Airstation Barbers Point, Hawaii. Love my job and have never been deployed otside of the US for more than 4 weeks.







Thanks to all you guys in the desert and deployed to BFE. As long as you guys are deployed the E clubs will never lack any women. J/K 


[Modified by bastion72, 10:15 PM 9-18-2002]


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bastion72)*

AD USAF, 5 years. Vehicle maintenance tech. Refueling maintenance NCOIC. Aviano AB, Italy


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Nine2cg60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Marine corps...0313 (LAV Driver/Gunner) for 4 years....been out since '97.[HR][/HR]​Semper Fi


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SII16V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was raised by a gung ho Semper Fi Marine Drill Sergeant (3 stripes on top, 2 on the bottom) [HR][/HR]​Hey dude... the Marines have Drill Instructors, not Drill Sergeants.
And he was a Gunny by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was raised by a gung ho Semper Fi Marine Drill Sergeant (3 stripes on top, 2 on the bottom) [HR][/HR]​Euro glad you cleared that up.
U.S. Marines 6493 Avation Meteorological Equipment Technician (I fix weather gear)


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (gtibunny8v)*

That sounds REALLY cool... by the way you have any pics of this Super Rabbit in your sig???


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Keep spreading the word guys, the Air Force is really representing in this thing... where are all the rest of you hiding??


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (2035cc16v)*

WAY COOL 2035cc16v!!!! A nuclear powered Aircraft Carrier!! What was her name??


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Enlistment Oath joke*

US AIR FORCE OATH OF ENLISTMENT
I, (STATE YOUR NAME), SWEAR TO SIGN AWAY 4 YEARS OF MY LIFE TO THE UNITED STATES AIR FORCE BECAUSE I KNOW I COULDN'T HACK IT IN THE ARMY, BECAUSE THE MARINES FRIGHTEN ME AND I AM AFRAID OF WATER OVER WAIST DEEP. I SWEAR TO SIT BEHIND A DESK. I ALSO SWEAR NOT TO DO ANY FORM OF REAL EXERCISE, BUT PROMISE TO DEFEND OUR BIKE-RIDING TEST AS A VALID FORM OF EXERCISE. I PROMISE TO WALK AROUND CALLING EVERYONE BY THEIR FIRST NAME BECAUSE I FIND IT AMUSING TO ANNOY THE OTHER SERVICES. I WILL HAVE A BETTER QUALITY OF LIFE THAN THOSE AROUND ME AND WILL, AT ALL TIMES, BE SURE TO MAKE THEM AWARE OF THAT FACT. AFTER COMPLETION OF "BASIC TRAINING" I WILL BE A LEAN, MEAN, DONUT-EATING, LAZY-BOY SITTING, CIVILIAN-WEARING-BLUE-CLOTHES, CHAIR-BORNE RANGER. I WILL BELIEVE I AM SUPERIOR TO ALL OTHERS. I WILL ANNOY THOSE AROUND ME, AND WILL GO HOME EARLY EVERY DAY.
SO HELP ME GOD!
____________________
SIGNATURE
___________________
DATE
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US ARMY OATH OF ENLISTMENT
I, RAMBO, SWEAR TO SIGN AWAY 4 YEARS OF MY MEDIOCRE LIFE TO THE UNITED STATES ARMY BECAUSE I COULDN'T SCORE HIGH ENOUGH ON THE ASVAB TO GET INTO THE AIR FORCE, I'M NOT TOUGH ENOUGH FOR THE MARINES, AND THE NAVY WON'T TAKE ME BECAUSE I CAN'T SWIM. I WILL WEAR CAMOUFLAGE EVERY DAY AND TUCK MY TROUSERS INTO MY BOOTS BECAUSE I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO USE BLOUSING STRAPS. I PROMISE TO WEAR MY UNIFORM 24 HOURS A DAY EVEN WHEN I HAVE A DATE. I WILL CONTINUE TO TELL MYSELF THAT I AM A FIERCE KILLING MACHINE BECAUSE MY DRILL SERGEANT TOLD ME I AM, DESPITE THE FACT THAT THE ONLY ACTION I WILL SEE IS A COURT-MARTIAL FOR SEXUAL HARASSMENT. I ACKNOWLEDGE THE FACT THAT I WILL BE AN E-8 AFTER ONE YEAR OF SERVICE AND MAINTAIN THAT IT IS BECAUSE I SCORED PERFECT ON MY PT TEST. AFTER COMPLETION OF MY SEXUAL.....ER....I MEAN "BASIC TRAINING," I WILL ATTEND A DIFFERENT ARMY SCHOOL EVERY OTHER MONTH AND RETURN KNOWING LESS THAN I DID WHEN I LEFT. ON MY FIRST TRIP HOME AFTER BOOT CAMP I WILL WALK AROUND LIKE I AM COOL AND PROPOSE TO MY 9TH GRADE SWEETHEART. I WILL MAKE MY WIFE STAY HOME BECAUSE IF I LET HER OUT SHE MIGHT LEAVE ME FOR A BETTER-LOOKING AIR FORCE GUY. SHOULD SHE LEAVE ME TWELVE TIMES I WILL CONTINUE TO TAKE HER BACK. WHILE AT WORK, I WILL MAINTAIN A LOOK OF KNOWLEDGE WHILE GETTING ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ACCOMPLISHED. I WILL ARRIVE TO WORK EVERY DAY AT 1000 HRS BECAUSE OF MORNING PT AND LEAVE EVERYDAY AT 1300 TO REPORT BACK TO "COMPANY." I UNDERSTAND THAT I WILL UNDERGO NO TRAINING WHATSOEVER THAT WILL HELP ME GET A JOB UPON SEPARATION, AND WILL END UP WORKING CONSTRUCTION WITH MY FRIENDS FROM HIGH SCHOOL. I WILL BRAG TO EVERYONE ABOUT THE ARMY GIVING ME $30,000 FOR COLLEGE, BUT WILL BE UNABLE TO USE IT BECAUSE I CAN'T PASS A PLACEMENT EXAM.
SO HELP ME GOD!
_____________________
SIGNATURE
_____________________
DATE
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US NAVY OATH OF ENLISTMENT
I, TOP GUN, IN LIEU OF GOING TO PRISON, SWEAR TO SIGN AWAY 4 YEARS OF MY LIFE TO THE UNITED STATES NAVY, BECAUSE I WANT TO HANG OUT WITH MARINES WITHOUT ACTUALLY HAVING TO BE ONE OF THEM, BECAUSE I THOUGHT THE AIR FORCE WAS TOO "CORPORATE," BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO ACTUALLY LIVE IN DIRT LIKE THE ARMY, AND BECAUSE I THOUGHT, "HEY, I LIKE TO SWIM...WHY NOT?" I PROMISE TO WEAR CLOTHES THAT WENT OUT OF STYLE IN 1976 AND TO HAVE MY NAME STENCILED ON THE BUTT OF EVERY PAIR OF PANTS I OWN. I UNDERSTAND THAT I WILL BE MISTAKEN FOR THE GOOD HUMOR MAN DURING SUMMER AND FOR NAZI WAFFEN SS DURING THE WINTER. I WILL STRIVE TO USE A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE THAN THE REST OF THE ENGLISH SPEAKING WORLD, USING WORDS LIKE "DECK, BULKHEAD, COVER, GEEDUNK, SCUTTLEBUTT, SCUTTLE AND HEAD," WHEN I REALLY MEAN "FLOOR, WALL, HAT, CANDY, WATER FOUNTAIN, HOLE IN WALL AND TOILET." I WILL TAKE GREAT PRIDE IN THE FACT THAT ALL NAVY ACRONYMS, RANK, AND INSIGNIA, AND EVERYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER, ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER SERVICES AND MAKE ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE WHATSOEVER. I WILL MUSTER, WHATEVER THAT IS, AT 0700 EVERY MORNING UNLESS I AM BUDDY-BUDDY WITH THE CHIEF, IN WHICH CASE I WILL SHOW UP AROUND 0930. I VOW TO HONE MY COFFEE CUP HANDLING SKILLS TO THE POINT THAT I CAN STAND UP IN A KAYAK BEING TOSSED AROUND IN A TYPHOON, AND STILL NOT SPILL A DROP. I CONSENT TO BEING PROMOTED AND SUBSEQUENTLY BUSTED AT LEAST TWICE PER FISCAL YEAR. I REALIZE THAT, ONCE SELECTED FOR CHIEF, I AM REQUIRED TO SUBMIT MYSELF TO THE SICK, AND QUITE POSSIBLY ILLEGAL, WHIMS OF MY NEWFOUND "COLLEAGUES."
SO HELP ME NEPTUNE!
_____________________
SIGNATURE
_____________________
DATE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US MARINE CORPS OATH OF ENLISTMENT
I, (HAVE SOMEONE RECITE YOUR NAME FOR YOU), 
SWEAR..UHHHH....HIGH-AND-TIGHT.... GRUNT...
CAMMIES.... UGH...AIR FORCE WOMEN....OORAH!
SO HELP ME CORPS!
_____________________
SIGNATURE
_____________________
DATE


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Enlistment Oath joke (tatge)*

WAY COOL!!!!! 4 USAF THUMBS UP!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Darn,no donut icon.......


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Enlistment Oath joke (junkyardjockey)*

HA....that enlistment oaths were hilarious......its soo true.....!!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Enlistment Oath joke (PowerDubs)*

*What no Coast Guard?!*
I resent that you didn't take your time to belittle an organization that I have dedicated the better part of 10 years to.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Enlistment Oath joke (bastion72)*

Not to be disrespectful, but the coast guard is Department of Transportation, most commonly overlooked when people are thinking of military. I know you guys do lots of drug raids and other cool stuff.







On the house
CC


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

Cuba was fun when I was there... but that was like 1992 so I am sure it has changed quite a bit. We got in a HUGE fight with the jarhe... I mean fine Marine security detachment down there, but I am still here so they were not that bad... heh heh


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

US Navy. Sure would like to go Air Force. I lived near a base and they had all the best things. Also so I'd have more chance to go to GERMANY!


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (kaizenro)*

The Army is catching up... where are all these guys at... I know we have more than 75 Military dudes or dudeettes on Vortex... GO GET 'EM!!!


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

When does the surprise come out? Thx


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (kaizenro)*

Been in for 4 1/2yrs currently at the ROK. Kunsan to be exact. F-16 crew cheif. My boy El Romano Loco, who is on sometimes, is at Osan. He works Trans. Wolf Pack in da house.


----------



## IMurSTAR (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Actually I'm X-AF.. but.. whatever.


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (IMurSTAR)*

Ok, for those of you who were wondering why I did this, here it is. First off, i am active duty Army, and I just wanted to say thanks to all of my brothers in arms who hep me do this dirty deed of national defense on a daily basis. 
Second, I am going to start a new site called MilitaryDubs.com, but it will be a few mnoths from now. I also need to sell my current site ( http://www.vwmail.net ) to allow me to have the time and budget to do this right. I am open to suggestion for content, and I am also open to offers on VWMail if you want it!! 
Keep voting though, this has turned out to be a really cool thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by Saturn, 3:21 PM 9-22-2002]


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

3 1/2 yrs Army Reserve medic in a hopsital unit. So far the only "medic" work I've done was during my 3 weeks in El Salvador 2 yrs ago. But I have perfected my role as truck driver, forklift operator, assistant to unit administrator and medical supply consultant. And yet they continue to refer to those drill weekends as "training". Oh well, it beats having to work w/e's at my job







, and its an extra 2 wks vaca a year


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

Roger Moore is Army I believe


----------



## G60Johnster (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (converted_vw)*

6yrs Navy (Nuke ET...)
now in OH air natl guard....I've seen too many of my fellow reservists get SENT to Kuwait (etc...) to discount the currentl role of the Millitary reserves in this country...
-John


----------



## veedub42069 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Nine2cg60)*

SEMPER FIDELIS


----------



## WasserTuner (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

10 Years Air Force combined Active Duty and Reserves this OCT....
Currently a reservist that got activated 1-2 years to support the hunts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all our Brothas in the feild... I was in SWA recently and possibly going back..










[Modified by WasserTuner, 8:15 AM 9-26-2002]


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (WasserTuner)*

Here's me and the boys in Kona, Hawaii:








I'm third from the right. Sorry bout the size.


----------



## RockBear (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: In the military? The Lawyer, The Doctor, and the AF Guy*

So there I was, sitting at the bar having a drink when all of a sudden
((( WHAM )))
I’m sittin’ at the Pearly Gates. I’m lookin’ around and all I see are two 
other fellas sitting there on the bench. Well, mindin’ my own business
I go over to sit on the bench to figure out what the hell is going on. Here 
comes dude with wings, all dressed in white. Opens the gates and moves
the podium over and stands behind it.
”Gentlemen, if you didn’t know by now, you’re dead and this is the gates
to Heaven”. “Before I let you pass, however, I’m going to analyze your life”.
First guy gets up there, and the angel says, “You were a lawyer in your past life, huh”? “Well, I think that you were a bad lawyer because you defended the scum of the earth, murderers, child molesters, porn stars, and rock stars”. You’re just a bad person.
((( POOF )))
He’s on his way to hell. The other guy looks and me and he starts sweatin’. So he steps up to the podium and the angel says to him… Well you’ve had an interesting life…. You were a doctor in your previous life. However, you’ve saved the lives of mass murderers, rapists, thieves and thugs. You’ve falsified insurance claims, and have over charged your patients for years. You’re just a very bad person.
((( POOF )))
On his way to hell he goes…..
So by this time, I’m standing there with my hands in my pockets, sweatin’ bullets looking around for way to get out of this place. But there’s no exit. So I decide to make a mad dash away from this angel and just as I’m ready to book the angel lifts his head and shouts, “Wait! Wait! Wait!….. What goes TDY stays TDY”.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? The Lawyer, The Doctor, and the AF Guy (RockBear)*

What a difference 14 years makes. Do you remember this? -- It was 1987! 
At a lecture the other day, they played an old news video of Lt. Col. Oliver North testifying at the Iran-Contra hearings during the Reagan Administration. 
There was Ollie in front of God and country getting the third degree. BUT, what he said was stunning! He was being grilled by some senator; "Did you not recently spend close to $60,000 for a home security system?" 
Ollie replied, "Yes, I did, Sir" 
The senator continued, trying to get a laugh out of the audience, "Isn't that just a little excessive?" 
"No, Sir," continued Ollie. 
"No? And why not?" the senator asked. 
"Because the lives of my family and I were threatened, Sir." 
"Threatened? By whom?" the senator questioned. 
"By a terrorist, sir." Ollie answered. 
"Terrorist? What terrorist could possibly scare you that much?" 
"His name is Osama Bin Laden, sir." Ollie replied. 
At this point the Senator tried to repeat the name, but couldn't pronounce it, which most people back then probably couldn't. A couple of people laughed at the attempt. 
Then the senator continued."Why are you so afraid of this man?" the senator asked. 
"Because, sir, he is the most evil person alive that I know of." Ollie answered. 
"And what do you recommend we do about him?" asked the senator. 
"Well, sir, if it were up to me, I would recommend that an assassin team be formed to eliminate him and his men from the face of the earth." 
The senator disagreed with this approach, and that was all that was shown of the clip. 

In case you're interested, the senator was . . . Al Gore.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? The Lawyer, The Doctor, and the AF Guy (tatge)*

Damn,....I was too young to pay attention to any of that back then.....but that is defintely an omen.


----------



## egecko (Mar 27, 1999)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just wanna say thanks, and I was always cusrious to see how thick the military presence was on the 'Tex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​What about EX-Military/Vets?


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? The Lawyer, The Doctor, and the AF Guy (tatge)*

This is a ******** rumor started to mess with the heads of the american citizen. North did install a 60k security system but it was not for Bin Laden (He was an afghani Freedon fighter then, opposing the Reds from eastern europe) but for an iranian whose name slips my mind. Also gore was not present at these hearings.
quote:[HR][/HR]What a difference 14 years makes. Do you remember this? -- It was 1987! 
At a lecture the other day, they played an old news video of Lt. Col. Oliver North testifying at the Iran-Contra hearings during the Reagan Administration. 
There was Ollie in front of God and country getting the third degree. BUT, what he said was stunning! He was being grilled by some senator; "Did you not recently spend close to $60,000 for a home security system?" 
Ollie replied, "Yes, I did, Sir" 
The senator continued, trying to get a laugh out of the audience, "Isn't that just a little excessive?" 
"No, Sir," continued Ollie. 
"No? And why not?" the senator asked. 
"Because the lives of my family and I were threatened, Sir." 
"Threatened? By whom?" the senator questioned. 
"By a terrorist, sir." Ollie answered. 
"Terrorist? What terrorist could possibly scare you that much?" 
"His name is Osama Bin Laden, sir." Ollie replied. 
At this point the Senator tried to repeat the name, but couldn't pronounce it, which most people back then probably couldn't. A couple of people laughed at the attempt. 
Then the senator continued."Why are you so afraid of this man?" the senator asked. 
"Because, sir, he is the most evil person alive that I know of." Ollie answered. 
"And what do you recommend we do about him?" asked the senator. 
"Well, sir, if it were up to me, I would recommend that an assassin team be formed to eliminate him and his men from the face of the earth." 
The senator disagreed with this approach, and that was all that was shown of the clip. 

In case you're interested, the senator was . . . Al Gore.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (egecko)*

Yep you guys count too... just vote in the appropriate service...


----------



## mdhemphill (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

US ARMY 1985 - 1989 
(29 F) Fixed COMSEC Equipment Repairer
Heidelberg, FDR - 178th Signal Company
Ft. Gordon, GA
Ft. Dix, New Jersey
I hate civilian life, would have been looking at Three more years until Twenty.
Military is the only place where you know where you stand with people.
Mike


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (mdhemphill)*

Can someone host a pic for me? Its what I did in the military. email?


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (dreaminginboost)*

http://www.vwmail.net/Uploads


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*









Sgt. Edward Kautz
13F
2nd Bn 8th FA
Ft. Lewis, Wa 
1st Brigade 25th ID-Tropic Lightning
24Dec97 - 31May01


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (dreaminginboost)*

Oh boy.....dont let the 1Sgt/CO see you doing that with the guide-on!!


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PowerDubs)*

I cant look at that picture and not lmao. Good times. Many beers tasted, and if youre ever in Thailand, *STAY AWAY FROM SINGHA*


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (dreaminginboost)*

Just a little info to give us all a little bit better lives.... this site looks like it has some SERIOUS potential:
http://www.consumer.gov/military/
By the way, I just reupped today for 3 more damn years! One more re-enlistment after this and I am DONE with these fools... of course we will probably go fight Saddam's dumb A$$ before I get done with it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unphucwitable (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USAF_Ron)*

Little Green Amphibius Monster For 8yrs 1991-2000 (USMC)6072 Aviation GSE
No air support without Ground Support
North Island-Ca(Security)
New River-N.C(HMM-365)
Quantico-Va (HMX-1)
Okinawa-Jpn(HMM-265)
Iwakuni-Jpn(MALS-12)
Okinawa-Jpn(MALS-12 Det,MWLK,MALS-36 Det,Kadena Det-1)
Plenty of Boat time in between Guam ,Austin,Tortuga,Ranger,Kittyhawk,Beleauwood,Essex,George Washington,Nimitz,Rooseveldt
Hopfully they call me when its playtime in Iraq again!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OOH-freakin Rah


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Almost 3 years in Airforce! Security Forces. Been here the whole time and it doesn't look like i am leaving. Oh and I got to go to the sandbox right after the 11th. Boy that Reinlistment bonus is tempting!! makes ya wanna hook up yer dub!! Military life isn't bad, but I get sick of people pissing in my corn flakes.


[Modified by spydor, 11:18 AM 10-2-2002]


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (spydor)*

been out almost a year and a half- smartest thing ive done yet. Now if only she'd finish the divorce papers


----------



## jwbstrd (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (dreaminginboost)*

Active duty Navy for 9 years now. I'm a Aviation Structural Mechanic 2nd Class (E-5) Current N.E.C of 8391 working on these








MK-105 MOD 4 Magnetic Minesweeping System
Towed by one of these








MH-53E Seadragon








The MK-105 Magnetic Influence Minesweeping System, better known as the "sled", is a high speed catamaran hydrofoil platform which is towed behind the MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter. The sled is too large to be carried internally in the helicopter and is typically launched and recovered from various ships (MCS, LPH, LPD), ramps, docks or prepared beaches. Used to sweep magnetic influence mines, the MK-105 system consists of the hydrofoil platform, a turbine-generator, an electrical refueling tow cable, a magnetic cable sweep array, and airborne control panel. The gas turbine-generator on the hydrofoil platform is controlled and refueled through the tow cable by the control panel located in the back of the helicopter. Electrical current produced by the turbine-generator is passed through the two electrode tails of the cable array behind the hydrofoil platform. The electrodes produce an electro-magnetic field which imitates the magnetic signature of an un-degaussed ship, causing magnetic influence mines to detonate. The MK-105 can be used to safely clear a path through a mine field for ships in transit or clear an entire operation area at speeds greater than those achieved by conventional mine countermeasures ships. Designed and built at the EDO Corporation facility in College Point, New York, this system has been in service since its introduction in 1973 in Haiphong Harbor, Vietnam.

[Modified by jwbstrd, 8:58 PM 10-3-2002]

[Modified by jwbstrd, 9:02 PM 10-3-2002]


[Modified by jwbstrd, 9:04 PM 10-3-2002]


----------



## jwbstrd (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jwbstrd)*

That's only one of a few systems I work on. Check out this site to see the others I also work on http://members.aol.com/helmineron/amcm.htm


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jwbstrd)*

I'm a Air Force ROTC caddet at Colorado State. its good stuff.


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? ('97Trek2.0)*

I met my first vortexers in the military. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (damn lot of em too.)


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (dreaminginboost)*

US Army 5yrs. 8mos. Active Duty
Ft Bragg, NC 97-01 13B Artillery, jumping out of perfectly good airplanes!
Ft Lewis,WA 01-02 91C Nursing school
Walter Reed Army Medical Center, DC A nurse


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

<--- former United States Marine. MOS: 0311, B-Billet Security Forces.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (JustinVW)*

I guess I'll add my .02¢ I spent four years in the Army and had the pleasure of being stationed in Berlin between 1986 and 1988. I spent most of my time listening to the Russian taxi cab dispatchers in Moscow and enjoying one of the greatest cities in the world. I'll probably always be a citizen of that city.


----------



## wlfsbrg01 (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (FowVay)*

i am currently active duty Air Force, stationed at Ft. Gordon, GA. i just hit my three year mark a month ago and i'm liking it so far. now if only i could get stationed on an AFB it'd be even better!


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (wlfsbrg01)*

Air Force. What, you thought I chose to live in Valdosta?










[Modified by Blown6T, 2:04 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (wlfsbrg01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i am currently active duty Air Force, stationed at Ft. Gordon, GA. i just hit my three year mark a month ago and i'm liking it so far. now if only i could get stationed on an AFB it'd be even better![HR][/HR]​OMG.....I am so sorry. I was TDY at FT Gordon in Aug. It was the worst week of my life!


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

checkin in for Army Aviation ... one, each, Pilot, Apache.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USAF_Ron)*

USAF, personnel officer as of 15 jan 02
stationed at robins afb


[Modified by mjmi11er, 8:38 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bigquin)*

Marine Corps. Just got stationed at Stewart ANG in Newburgh, NY from NAS Atlanta. Avionics Tech. Semper Fi.


----------



## MK1Love (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

6 yrs AD Air Force.
Too many countries to count, but I'm habitating Charleston AFB now.








Heading to Lackland in Dec for school.










[Modified by MK1Love, 1:53 PM 10-18-2002]


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (spydor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Almost 3 years in Airforce! Security Forces. Been here the whole time and it doesn't look like i am leaving. Oh and I got to go to the sandbox right after the 11th. Boy that Reinlistment bonus is tempting!! makes ya wanna hook up yer dub!! Military life isn't bad, but I get sick of people pissing in my corn flakes.

[Modified by spydor, 11:18 AM 10-2-2002][HR][/HR]​I got a reenlistment bonus. Not as big as the other services but it'll do. Only a multiplier of one, but for 6 years at an E-5 paygrade made a nice downpayment for my dub plus I just got my next payment of $800 smackeroos! Time for rims.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bastion72)*

Heh, heh. I had an SRB of 3.








Too bad those little computer Nazis (comm) get an SRB of 6!!


----------



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*

USAF here at Charleston AFB, SC. BTW Charleston tends to smell like someone farted in the shower at times because of a paper mill.


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (OdorCide)*

the link in your sig is dead... has it changed?


----------



## gameover (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (spydor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Almost 3 years in Airforce! Security Forces. Been here the whole time and it doesn't look like i am leaving. Oh and I got to go to the sandbox right after the 11th. Boy that Reinlistment bonus is tempting!! makes ya wanna hook up yer dub!! Military life isn't bad, but I get sick of people pissing in my corn flakes.

[Modified by spydor, 11:18 AM 10-2-2002][HR][/HR]​PSAB is the most happiest place on earth......You need to retrain out of the cops if you want the big $$$ bonuses....that's what I did....check the bonus on 3C2x1 and you'll see why


----------



## MK1Love (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (gameover)*

Ahh, the memories of PSAB... Just have to love the scenery.
Any one else getting ready for OEF 9/10? 
TDY = Mod money!!!


----------



## euro_passat (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I'm active duty Air Force at Hurlburt Field in Florida, which is the only Special Ops AF base in the US. I fix about 90% of the electronics on the gunships and helos


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Nine2cg60)*

0313/Marine Corps as well!!! Main/200/AP get some!


[Modified by Golfvader, 8:10 AM 10-27-2002]


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

13 Glorious years in the US ARMY!!!!!








1979-1992
98CRU 
Berlin, GE
Augsburg, GE
101st Airborne AIR ASSAULT!!
5th Infantry Division (where the f*** is FT Polk, LA?)
Miscellaneous places here and there


----------



## Turbo-S (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

7 years in (U.S, Navy) 1987-1994.
U.S.S. new Orleand (amphibuis asult) Now decom. Did the 20th anaveersy West Pac. Great float!
Navpacmetoccen Peral Harbor Hawaii (some one had to do it







)
I worked in Weather and Oceanography (anti Sub Warfair support)
Eric M.
AG2(AW)


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: In the military?*

Hey I'm not in the military but I have a question for all you military types. How far away in days weeks or months are we from a war with Iraq. Is the build up happening fast enough to go to war soon?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (hawc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey I'm not in the military but I have a question for all you military types. How far away in days weeks or months are we from a war with Iraq. Is the build up happening fast enough to go to war soon? [HR][/HR]​thats on a need to know basis. If I told you then I'd have to kill you.







J/K 
Hell if I know. I'm in the Coast Guard. I'll never see Iraq (knock on wood) hopefully niether will our troops.


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (bastion72)*

I am betting no one here truly knows the answer to that question, but my personal guess would be within 9 months...


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Saturn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am betting no one here truly knows the answer to that question, but my personal guess would be within 9 months... [HR][/HR]​Cnn usually knows before they tell us that we are going to the sandbox


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (Hoplite)*

ROFL... so true!
CNN, otherwise known as the Op-Order Network


----------



## Cubanbob (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Saturn)*

SPC Carbonell
Bco 3/124 Inf.
Rifleman/RTO
I've been in the Nat. Guard for 2 years, and am currently working on a flight school packet to be Warrant Officer, active duty. One problem though I have gotten used to the damn good money I am making in civ. world close ($50k) and I'm only 20 yrs old. I still want to do the pilot thing becuase its a dream of mine and I love the Army.........HOOAH! You guys have any input on my dilema?


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Cubanbob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SPC Carbonell
Bco 3/124 Inf.
Rifleman/RTO
I've been in the Nat. Guard for 2 years, and am currently working on a flight school packet to be Warrant Officer, active duty. One problem though I have gotten used to the damn good money I am making in civ. world close ($50k) and I'm only 20 yrs old. I still want to do the pilot thing becuase its a dream of mine and I love the Army.........HOOAH! You guys have any input on my dilema?
[HR][/HR]​As a Warrent you will make close to what you make now when you figure in housing allowance and food allowance. Also consider that active duty you will probably not be in Florida so the cost of living will be a lot less. The only place I have been where housing allowance is not enough is in DC. Other than that the housing allowance is more than enough to pay rent utilities, etc. Good luck with your Warrant Packet!


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (askibum02)*

In case some of you missed it... I am working on a site just for us Military Dubbers...
obvioulsy I had to call it militarydubs.com, but it is not up right now. I purchased the domain name and I am slowly workingon the site, I hope to launch it early next year.... I am open to suggestions for content!! 
Also open to suggestions on a sticker too.... here is what I was thinking though:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Saturn)*

I've been in the army for just short of 2.5 years...but not a dub owner.......yet....


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (silvERia)*

Could someone explane to me what the diffrence between the Army and Marines (sp?) is?


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Schultz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could someone explane to me what the diffrence between the Army and Marines (sp?) is?
[HR][/HR]​The Army and MArines are two different branches of the DOD. In short the Marines work primarily with the Navy while th eArmy works with the Air Force.
The Marines will launch of Navy vessels and use them as their base of operations for air, sea, and land missions or will float around on them training until a mission arises.
The Army works primarily with the Air Force as its right hand man. The Air Force si there to provide air support via ordinance, lift for airborne operations and troop and equipment movements at the division level. The Marines do not have the capability to move on this large scale.
Both theArmy and Marines can operate on the beaches or way in the middle of the contnent but each is slighly more skilled in their respective areas.
In offensive and defensive roles the Marines have almost everything the Army has except for Paratroopers in regular line units. They have Arty, Armor, Engineers etc just as the army does. Marine aviation differs slightly from Army aviation in that Marines have Fixed and Rotary aircraft which are capable of offensive roles. The Army is limited to rotary wing planes for this because of the treaty made when the Air Force was formed (Air Force cant have Rotary attack aircraft).
The last difference I can think of right now is that the Army is a member of Special Operations Command while the Marines choose not to be a member of SOC.


----------



## H2O WERKS (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Air Force at Goodfellow AFB, TX!


----------



## used2b_zero (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (H2O WERKS)*

God the Army sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I ETS'd almost 3 years ago and I still have bad dreams about re-enlisting. My father has been out of the Air Force for 30+ years and he says he still has those nightmares too.
That's not to say that I regret having been in, I just really glad to be out.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (Schultz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could someone explane to me what the diffrence between the Army and Marines (sp?) is?
[HR][/HR]​Here's a similarity: They both make fun of the Navy


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (converted_vw)*

Who doesn't make fun of the Navy







Even the Navy makes fun of the Navy... These Navy cadets had used ankle tape to write "GO NAVY" across their backs, one letter at a time. The result, when a few of them are not standing in the right place...


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (tatge)*

I just joined the Army as an Intel Analyst. I leave Feb 4th for basic in SC then to AZ for school


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (vdubchickie)*

Why Lindsay, why?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (vdubchickie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congratulations!


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why Lindsay, why?!?!?!?!?!?!?







[HR][/HR]​hehe yeah I haven't really told everyone yet. I swore in Oct 18th. Why you ask ... 
I'm 21 and in my 4th year of college. I was a biology major for 3 years and decided I no longer wanted to go to vet school (which has been the plan all my life and is why i've been *and still am* working at a Veterinary Hospital since I was 15) and instead wanted to look into intelligence (FBI, CIA, etc - my dad's a Balto. City Detective) I talked to some recruiters about a year ago to see what was needed. I changed my major to math and transfered to UMBC this semester. But just as I was the first 3 years of college, I'm still miserable and don't want to be in school. Not to mention I feel like my life isn't going anywhere considering I've been going to school and doing the same work since I was 15. So I decided to look into military options for a few reasons. They're paying off $14K of my loans (I pay for college myself) and I get a $8K bonus (mk2 turbo vr6 yuuumm







) not to mention with the 4 yrs of intel and the top secret clearance I should be able to go into law enforcement when I get out. But then again, if I like it I want to stay in, all depends on how it goes. I talked to Air Force too, but didn't like what I heard. I did research, I called all my friends in all branches of the military, talked to some recruiters, even in other states. Some people are happy, some arent. I'm willing to take that chance. I'm excited. Yeah boot camp will suck but its 9 weeks and I'll live. I get some loans paid off, get experience for my future career, get the clearance, save up money and travel, sounds like a plan to me. 
.... plus I don't have to cut my hair







( I told them I wouldn't go in if I had to







)


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (vdubchickie)*

what exactly is your MOS? Also why didnt you get a higher bonus? Most of the 11X in my platoon at ITB all got $20k and thats for a groundpounder job. I know bonus for intel should be atleast that if not more. You obviously got over a 73 on your asvab or you wouldnt be eligible for intel and a 50 is all you need for a bonus (i believe, either a bonus or eligible for GI bill)
Also congratulations and good luck. Later on you will realize how this changed your life for the better


[Modified by Hoplite, 11:24 PM 11-10-2002]


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Hoplite)*

Sounds like yopu did your research Lindsay. I was as excited as you were when I first came in, now 6years later and two different MOS's later I can't wait to get out. Believe it or not I had more fun in a field unit, jumping out of perfectly good airplanes than I have working in a hospital. Good luck with it, maybe I'll see ya at the bucks and I can tell you some war stories.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (Hoplite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what exactly is your MOS? Also why didnt you get a higher bonus? Most of the 11X in my platoon at ITB all got $20k and thats for a groundpounder job. I know bonus for intel should be atleast that if not more. You obviously got over a 73 on your asvab or you wouldnt be eligible for intel and a 50 is all you need for a bonus (i believe, either a bonus or eligible for GI bill)[HR][/HR]​My MOS is 96B ... I chose the loan repayment plan where they pay up to $65K off of incurred school loans, however the main chunk of my loans was a personal loan, which the don't pay off. So they're paying about $14K which are federal loans. I declined the GI Bill because I didn't need it and chose the LRP instead (its either or). The $8,000 is a high grad bonus for my credits. I guess it has changed maybe since you signed I dont' know. But they have this sheet now that shows the bonus' for certain jobs. You can get $15K-$20K for linguist but I was too scared to do linguist. I don't think there were any other bonus' that high on the sheet. But you have to remember I'm not really doing this for the money, although it helps







I called a couple other recruiters and they told me the same thing so I don't know







I got an 86 on my ASVAB


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (vdubchickie)*

Dammit, with the latest Army reorg, I gotta change my business card again!


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (tatge)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​That is the funniest pic I have seen in a LONG time.... ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Saturn)*

I hope that was edited in later!


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (Golfvader)*

NOPE.... 
I do beleive that was last year at the AFA... I was at that game!







They did have a GO NAVY crew.... I guess you need to pay more attention to what letter you are!!!










[Modified by Saturn, 2:39 PM 11-9-2002]


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could someone explane to me what the diffrence between the Army and Marines (sp?) is?

Here's a similarity: They both make fun of the Navy[HR][/HR]​The Marines are considered Dept of the Navy.
"The Mens Department."
The Marine Corps is considered an "Invasionary force” we train every Marine to fight and take control of an area long enough for a larger occupational force to arrive.
USMC 175,000 people
USArmy 500,000 people
The Army is considered and “Occupational force” they have large numbers and train to occupy and area. The Army has special units (82nd Airborne) trained to be more of an invasionary force also, But for the most part lack the quick reaction time the Corps has.
Aren’t Ready to be Marines Yet


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Golfvader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could someone explane to me what the diffrence between the Army and Marines (sp?) is?

Here's a similarity: They both make fun of the Navy
The Marines are considered Dept of the Navy.
"The Mens Department."
The Marine Corps is considered an "Invasionary force” we train every Marine to fight and take control of an area long enough for a larger occupational force to arrive.
USMC 175,000 people
USArmy 500,000 people
The Army is considered and “Occupational force” they have large numbers and train to occupy and area. The Army has special units (82nd Airborne) trained to be more of an invasionary force also, But for the most part lack the quick reaction time the Corps has.
Aren’t Ready to be Marines Yet
[HR][/HR]​I guess that BS your recruiter told you still hasnt left your system.
As for reaction time, every ARMY division is at a minimum 1/3 ready to go at all times. 
I dont want to get into an argument here but I will leave you with these last few lines to look over and reflect on. Who were the first ones into NAM? Who were the first ones into Panama? Who were the first ones into Iraq? Who were the first ones into Afghanistan? If you think really hard you will realize it wasnt the Marines.


[Modified by Hoplite, 7:22 PM 11-9-2002]


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Hoplite)*

Easy trigger but after the army went to Iraq a day earlier then the Marines to try and prove a point, The Marines had to provide FOOD and AMMO for them because in the mad dash to be first I guess that is easy to forget.







Also it's not my fault you couldn't make it as a Marine. 
I am not dogging the Army but you seem to have a complex about being inferior to the guys in Dress Blues. I have a lot of respect for the Army but you better get your facts straight before you go throwing stuff like that around. 
Panama: already had Marines stationed there but needed a larger force when the government declared war on the US. The Army sent it’s invasionary force (82nd Airborne/ it was their first combat jump since WWII).
Vietnam: The First people into Vietnam were a MIX of services called advisors, This included Marines and Army Special Forces.

Afghanistan: The last time I checked The MARINES handed control over to the REGULAR Army after they set up a base of operations and removed most of the aggressors.(that is what Marines do, I would like to add also that Army Special Forces were doing operations in Afghanistan prior to the REGULAR Army's arrival as well)


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Golfvader)*

I just saw this posted in another forum and couldn't believe it. This is what I did in my last unit. The only battalion in the world that drops 155mm howitzers. AIRBORNE!


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Golfvader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Easy trigger but after the army went to Iraq a day earlier then the Marines to try and prove a point, The Marines had to provide FOOD and AMMO for them because in the mad dash to be first I guess that is easy to forget.







Also it's not my fault you couldn't make it as a Marine. 
[HR][/HR]​while your marines were in kuwait the army VII corps and XVIII airborne corps was pushing north towards IRaq fighting off IRawi army and republican guard.
And as far as not being able to make it as a marine, i never had the desire to be part of the Department of the navy. My whole family has fought in every conflict from the Spanish american war to the gulf war in the army.

{quote]I am not dogging the Army but you seem to have a complex about being inferior to the guys in Dress Blues. I have a lot of respect for the Army but you better get your facts straight before you go throwing stuff like that around. [/quote]
Your facts are wrong and I sure as hell do not feel inferior to Marines. Last time i checked we were all on the same level for the same side. You need to get your nose out of the air and realize that.
quote:[HR][/HR]
Panama: already had Marines stationed there but needed a larger force when the government declared war on the US. The Army sent it’s invasionary force (82nd Airborne/ it was their first combat jump since WWII).[HR][/HR]​Army was there also. 509 PIR had been stationed there along with other infantry units and ARMY units. Army also ran the jungle school down there.
[quote}Vietnam: The First people into Vietnam were a MIX of services called advisors, This included Marines and Army Special Forces.[/quote]
You said Invasion forces. Army's 1st cav was in the first battle in november of 1965. 
quote:[HR][/HR]
Afghanistan: The last time I checked The MARINES handed control over to the REGULAR Army after they set up a base of operations and removed most of the aggressors.(that is what Marines do, I would like to add also that Army Special Forces were doing operations in Afghanistan prior to the REGULAR Army's arrival as well)
[HR][/HR]​check again. How many marines jumped in to seize the airfield at Kandahar? I believe the number was zero because Army Rangers were jumping into combat there. There were already 5 SF A-Teams in the region before this acted up as there are SF A-Teams operating all over the world right now.


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Hoplite)*

Good point high speed you just figured it out. SF operates all over all the time, So do the Marines. The Marines handed over the airfield to the army so how is it that the rangers jumped in? My point was that the Army has specialized units but the regular Army is totally different. well I guess you wear the Rangers old beret's now so you do have something in common. Also your facts about Iraq are incorrect.
I need to add to this before you get your panties into a bunch. I respect the Army, My father in-law is a decorated Vietnam vet. I have many friends in the Army as we speak and in no way did I try and insult you in my first post. My point was the regualr Army is not an invasionary force, Aside from specialized units (SF, Rangers, etc) the Army is not in the same bussiness as the USMC. I am glad that the most powerful ground fighting force in history is on my side. Don't confuse what I said earlier with me talking down to the Army. I stated fact and you turned this into a mud slinging contest.
Also that Artillary getting dropped is amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by Golfvader, 9:05 AM 11-10-2002]


[Modified by Golfvader, 9:08 AM 11-10-2002]


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (Golfvader)*

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Good point high speed you just figured it out. SF operates all over all the time, So do the Marines. The Marines handed over the airfield to the army so how is it that the rangers jumped in? My point was that the Army has specialized units but the regular Army is totally different. well I guess you wear the Rangers old beret's now so you do have something in common. Also your facts about Iraq are incorrect.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
if you want to check my facts go confirm them on a search engine. Also In october the Rangers jumped into kandahar to start the war over there. MArines werent in the airport till a month later.
Whats a beret have to do with anything? Personally I hate wearing the thing as the majority of the others and also all the ******** that went along before the Army's birthday in 2001 over the Rangers and the black beret. Your olive Marine uniform with leather strap across the chest and 2 piece cover is the same one the Army used for almost the first half of the 20th century. I dont see your logic in the beret and the Rangers. I guess using it i could say "Now you and the Army have something in common"
We are both on the same side lets drop this before it gets this thread locked


_Modified by Hoplite at 12:28 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: In the military? (Hoplite)*

All of you shut the f up. 
Sign this petition. Its time to remember our fallen men.
http://www.petitiononline.com/10231983/petition.html

Justin
USMC


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? (JustinVW)*

that is a cool petition, I hope it works... my brother was there, and survived.... he is now retired and happy to be that way!


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: In the military? (Saturn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: In the military? (JustinVW)*

Since we are on a new page I will post the link again.
http://www.petitiononline.com/10231983/petition.html
Please sign the petition!!!


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: In the military? (JustinVW)*

ttt


----------



## jomoma (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

air force, security forces







, stationed @schriever afb, co. been in for about 3 yrs and have 17+ to go. best three years of my life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
as for you two with the army vs. marines arguement... one of these days airmen, marines, seamen, and soldiers are all going to realize that each branch of the military plays an equal role of the united states' war-fighting capabilities (exept maybe the coast guard, not sure what they do besides busting a few of my cousins in miami







.) and we all need to remember that "the uniform doesn't make a man, a man makes a man," my chief told me that when i first got out here, good advice.
either way, the military = good times








- a l l a n


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jomoma)*

quote:[HR][/HR]one of these days airmen, marines, seamen, and soldiers are all going to realize that each branch of the military plays an equal role of the united states' war-fighting capabilities (exept maybe the coast guard, not sure what they do besides busting a few of my cousins in miami







.)[HR][/HR]​The Coast guard DOES play a completely different role. They are part of the Dept of Transportation, not the DoD. They have a more active role protecting US trade and Domestic Shores, while the rest of the DoD has more of an intrest protecting the US's intrests worldwide


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]one of these days airmen, marines, seamen, and soldiers are all going to realize that each branch of the military plays an equal role of the united states' war-fighting capabilities (exept maybe the coast guard, not sure what they do besides busting a few of my cousins in miami







.)
The Coast guard DOES play a completely different role. They are part of the Dept of Transportation, not the DoD. They have a more active role protecting US trade and Domestic Shores, while the rest of the DoD has more of an intrest protecting the US's intrests worldwide[HR][/HR]​Actually we also protect OUTCONUS US ports, maritime law enforcement, AMIO (Alien Migration Interdiction Operations) _AKA Cuban taxi service_, SAR, environmental protection, aides to navigation, now we have the privalege of doing homeland security. 
I am grateful to everyone in the military, guys in the field, underway, in the trenches, all of them fighting for freedom. Thaks to all of you. You make me proud to be an American.
*BTW Jomoma* I was in the Carribean during the flood of Cubans in 94-96. I have the utmost respect for them and thier courage to brave those 90 miles to the US. I spoke to alot of them and they told me thier stories, since I was one of two people that spoke spanish on the boat. I wish nothing but the best for all the Cuban families that I met there. I had a job to do, but we made them as comfortable as possible and actually let them sing and dance. They were great and I will never forget them.


[Modified by bastion72, 3:23 PM 11-10-2002]


----------



## ItchyVR6 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: In the military? (vdubchickie)*

Good luck girl, all of us in the PA, MD are will miss you, and wish you the best of luck. Just don't forget to come back and visit!


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Happy Veterans Day*

Have you hugged a vet today?









If you don't understand what is wrong in this picture, you need to read-up on your flag etiquette.


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (tatge)*

I love that poster! Talk about ignorance







.


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (dreaminginboost)*

DO NOT FORGET!!!!!!!!!!
Free dinner at ALL Golden Corral Restaurants tonight (nationwide) for all ID Card holders.... I am THERE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (Saturn)*

A free meal and my ex still has my I.D. card??


----------



## Golfvader (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (tatge)*

I guess that shows how well of a job we do in the Military! Our citizens don't even think about things like that, I'll bet people in Iraq stand out of fear when that murderous freak Saddam walks by.


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (OdorCide)*

quote:[HR][/HR]USAF here at Charleston AFB, SC. BTW Charleston tends to smell like someone farted in the shower at times because of a paper mill. [HR][/HR]​LMAO! That's so true. Well I'm in the A.F. at Charleston. And tatge, for your enlistment oath for the A.F. only part of that is true. Whoever wrote that, obviously never worked the flightline. Try 12hrs. of working your ass off turning planes, and fixing the broke ones, no matter what the weather is.


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Lukedub)*

navy... '96 - '00 pearl harbor, hawaii 
'00 - '02 camp smith, hawaii


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USAF_Ron)*

yep, ARMY ALL THE WAY!!!! but we all do the same thing fight the enemy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm at ft.bragg right now, so any fellow soldiers in my area or where ever, feel free to contact me.... cause we're always moving around, so who knows who we'll meet next...


----------



## cole (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (junkyardjockey)*

I'm in the Army. Ft. Benning Georgia as of June 12. 31 R 82nd airborne.


[Modified by cole, 4:40 PM 12-29-2002]


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

hey Cole... see if there are any open 35E slots there... I am trying to get either Benning or Carson as my return assignment from Korea...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm in the Army. Ft. Benning Georgia as of June 12. 31 R 82nd airborn.[HR][/HR]​you forgot an "e" at the end of airborne
I'm by heading down to Benning in a few weeks for IPT's.
I hope the 3rd time I go to 4 Winds Restaurant (I think that's the name)...a Ranger burger with a side of chili...will actually fill me up. Maybe I'm not drinking enough sweet tea


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

bump


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

'nother sheetmetal troop here! Active duty Airforce for just over 3 yrs now, all though I'm planning on cross training to either Flight Engineer or Loadmaster and going Res. ...First duty station was Nellis AFB, Las Vages from May 00 to June 01. Now may home station is Aviano AB Italy. Currently I'm now deployed in support of Operation Southern Watch and Operation Enduring Freedom. Can't wait to get back and drive the Dub!


----------



## teamkazuo (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

In flight tech on the P3C-Orion, NAS Whidbey Island, WA. Been in the Navy for 7 years and I still have never seen a boat, thank God for airplanes. All I can say is "Perdium, perdium, perdium..."


----------



## BleuJettaGirl00 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (teamkazuo)*

And yet another SheetMetal troop!!
Stationed at Aviano AFB, (first duty station) I have been in for going on two years. I am waiting on my vdub to be shipped over here.

2000 Atlantic Blue Jetta 2.0 auto
traded in Nov 2002 for a 
2001 Double Yellow NB 1.8 Turbo manual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrPeeps (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

4 years ('88-'92) 4/3 ACR (when it was at Ft Bliss) AH-1 crewchief.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (FKNMOVN)*

USMC
84-87
3rd Battalion 11th Marines
Admin


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm in the Army. Ft. Benning Georgia as of June 12. 31 R 82nd airborn.[HR][/HR]​I think thats what my brother is going in for, leaving Jan 3rd


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*This just in*

I just recieved my AFSC assignment as of 1700 Today, I will be Security Forces assuming I don't get picked up for Pilot or Nav before I commision. I am hoping for Columbus AFB Mississippi, since that is where my Fiance is stationed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: This just in (tatge)*

The Uniform Code of TDY Justice - UCTJ
Article 1. Under no circumstances may 2 men share a room. 
Article 2. Anyone who is retarded enough to forget their COIN waives their rights for support from fellow TDYERS. (your a$$ is on your own)
Article 3. Any man who brings a camera TDY may be legally killed and eaten by his fellow TDYERS. 
Article 4. When you are queried by a buddy's wife, girlfriend, mother, father, priest, shrink, dentist, accountant, or dog walker, you need not and should not provide any useful information whatsoever as to his whereabouts. You are permitted to deny his very existence. 
Article 5. Unless he murdered someone in your immediate family, you must bail a friend out of jail within 12 hours. 
Article 6. You may exaggerate any anecdote told in a bar by 50 percent without recrimination; beyond that, anyone within earshot is allowed to call BULL$HIT. (Exception: When trying to pick up a girl, the allowable exaggeration rate rises to 400 percent) 
Article 7. If you've known a guy for more than 24 hours, his sister or supervisor is off-limits forever. 
Article 8. The minimum amount of time you have to wait for another guy who's running late is 5 minutes. For a girl, you are required to wait 10 minutes for every point of hotness she scores on the classic 1-10 babe scale. 
Article 9. Complaining about the brand of free beer in a buddies refrigerator is forbidden. You may gripe if the temperature is unsuitable. 
Article 10. No man is ever required to buy a birthday present for another man. In fact, even remembering a friend’s birthday is strictly optional and slightly gay. 
Article 11. Agreeing to distract the ugly friend of a hot babe that your buddy is trying to hook up with is your legal duty. Should you get carried away with your good deed and end up having sex with the beast, your pal is forbidden to speak of it, even at your TDY Location. (Buddy System or Taking one for the Team)
Article 12. Women who claim they "love to watch sports" must be treated as spies until they demonstrate knowledge of the game and the ability to pick a buffalo wing clean. 
Article 13. If a man's zipper is down, that's his problem, you didn't see nothin'. 
Article 14. If a woman’s zipper or blouse is open its your duty to share with others.
Article 15. The universal compensation for buddies who have your back is beer. 
Article 16. When stumbling upon two buddies picking up the same girl, you may always ask the score of the game in progress, but you may never substitute yourself into the game ([email protected] Blocking is a penalty see rule 3 for punishment). 
Article 17. It is permissible to consume a fruity chick drink only when you're sunning on a tropical beach... and it's delivered by a topless supermodel... and it's free. 
Article 18. Unless you're in prison, never fight naked. 
Article 19. A man in the company of a hot, suggestively dressed woman must remain sober enough to fight. 
Article 20. If a buddy is outnumbered, out manned, or too drunk to fight, you must jump into the fight. Exception: If within the last 24 hours his actions have caused you to think, "What this guy needs is a good a$$-whoopin", then you may sit back and enjoy. 
Article 21 Phrases that may NOT be uttered to another man while weight lifting:
"Yeah, baby, push it!"
"C'mon, give me one more! Harder!"
"Another set and we can hit the showers."
"Nice a$$, are you a Sagittarius?" 
Article 22. Never hesitate to reach for the last beer or the last slice of pizza, but not both. That's just plain mean. 
Article 23. If you compliment a guy on his six-pack, you better be referring to his beer. 
Article 24. Never talk to a man in the bathroom unless you're on equal footing: either both urinating or both waiting in line. In all other situations, a nod is all the conversation you need. 
Article 25. If a buddy is already singing along to a song in the car, you may not, unless you are gay. 
Article 26. What goes TDY stays TDY. Any direct violation will be handled by the guidance in AF Handout 22-102 dated 1 November 1999. WALL TO WALL COUNSELING.
VIOLATIONS TO THE UCTJ WILL DIRECTLY IMPACT THE LIFESTYLE YOU LIVE FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE TDY. IMPACTS COULD RANGE FROM PUBLIC HUMILIATION TO ADMONISHMENT FROM GROUP ACTIVITIES. THE HARDSHIPS COULD RANGE FROM BAD REPUTATION TO FINANCIAL. (CONTRIBUTING PER DIEM TO THE IM SORRY, BEGGING FORGIVENESS FUND).



[Modified by SleeperVW, 12:45 AM 12-8-2002]


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: This just in (SleeperVW)*

Ha ha ha ha. That's some funny stuff!


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: This just in (askibum02)*

Navy for 6 years; as a submarine sonar tech - USS John Adams SSBN620. Been out for 15 years now. Joining the military was a necessity - it was the only way I would ever grow up!


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: This just in (bludden)*

this post has to set some sort of Vortex record!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

6+ yrs Air Force


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USAF_Ron)*

U.S. Coast Guard for nine short years now. Naval Engineering.
I've had VW's the whole time.


----------



## VWJerk (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Sepp)*

I'm not in the armed forces, although I've thought about it from time to time. I found this Video the other night, I thought I would share it with you guys & gals. 
Note: this is a VERY BIG file, but it's worth it IMHO.
http://www.rleeermey.com/attack.html 
Hats off to you guys & gals, thank you for your service to our country







. 


[Modified by VWJerk, 9:21 PM 12-10-2002]


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (VWJerk)*

I personally like this one:
This is a great video I appologise if you have seen it before.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (tatge)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I personally like this one:
This is a great video I appologise if you have seen it before.[HR][/HR]​that was pretty sweet


----------



## USMCFISH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (silvERia)*

I WAS IN THE MARINE CORPS FROM 1998-JUN 2002.
8563-MARINE COMBAT INSTRUCTOR OF WATER SURVIVAL


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USMCFISH)*

Leave it to a jarhead to write in all caps!!


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (tatge)*

ok consider that smilie stolen..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaizoku (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I'm Navy, ET2, stationed in San Diego...but I REALLY want to go back to Japan!


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (kaizoku)*

Here's a little FYI for all those in Gov't service. If you are looking for new wireless phone service, check out NEXTEL. They offer 30% of all equipment and 10% off your service plan every month. These prices are off what ever the sale price is at the time. They have some really killer deals until the end of the month.
BTW-I am in no way affiliated with NEXTEL, just trying to hook up some fellow GI's.


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

AT&T gives me 15% off my bill, 15% more minutes in my plan, 40% off equipment, and I think it is 20% off of accessories. The catch is they attach your cell phone plan to the Government contract... not a big deal, but that is the only way to get this deal. It is still your phone, but they just di this to get youre the deal, and it can be done with the GSM equipment too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh yeah... same disclamier... I have nothing to do with AT&T, just thought I would share that tidbit...


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (719 GLI)*

how many folks here have orders to move out to the sandbox soon?
I will be there by February...


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (719 GLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how many folks here have orders to move out to the sandbox soon?
I will be there by February... [HR][/HR]​I just got back from Al Jaber. Nice place but, I wouldn't what to live there!







Actually it wasn't to bad. Got there in Sept. so it was starting to cool down some. I'm glad to be back though! Be safe over there! And drink pleanty of







before you go.


----------



## MK1Love (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

I got orders to an undisclosed location, for an undeterminable amount of time, leaving on an undisclosed date. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
At least I can save up for my Mk1 Scirocco now!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And PowerDubs, you shouldn't say stuff like that, you know it's not true. You can put something in a jar...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (MK1Love)*

just a curious question for those who are in the military : have you guys ever heard of MBA (military benefits association)? if so have any of guys became a member?


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (JettaDude101)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just a curious question for those who are in the military : have you guys ever heard of MBA (military benefits association)? if so have any of guys became a member?[HR][/HR]​I haven't heard anything bad about them, as a matter of fact I am looking at getting some more life insurance through them.


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (tatge)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​Man, this is totally f*cked up.


----------



## kaizoku (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (Reflex5.5)*

Yes it is, people just don't care, seems like everyone is "Proud to be an American" when something happens, but the rest of the time they could care less...
BTW, anyone see that yet another Marine, this time a Major(!!!!!!) is involved in a rape case in Okinawa?


----------



## madcabby77 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (kaizoku)*

Army 6+ years:
96-99 Ft. Lewis Wa
99-2002- Dallas( AVN)
I just switched from 77f(gas passer) to 11b









the only reason i'm up is because my joints (thank you PT)are bothering me in the cold


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (madcabby77)*

MBA is a really good outfit, I even dumped SGLI n favor of their insurance.... althouh it is term insurance, so make sur ethat is what you want before you do it. Most of their guys are quite money savvy, and can be a good source of advice on basic investmetn type stuff, do not be afraid to do business with them. Now NCOA on the otehr hand can lick my love pump... those guys ar e SHADY!!! THe comcept of NCOA is grat, but the way they do business is just disgraceful!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Happy Veterans Day (719 GLI)*

i had to ask you guys that cuz i actually work for MBA and sell life insurance along with the investment plan that we offer too... just glad to hear that i am working for a good company that a lot of peepz including vw lovers like too.....


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (MK1Love)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got orders to an undisclosed location, for an undeterminable amount of time, leaving on an undisclosed date. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Yeah, I got me some of them. At least I'll be able to get my charger and transmission rebuilt while I'm gone.


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (BleuJettaGirl00)*

how many sheetmetal so far ? , add one here...
SHEETMETAL!!!
ill be heading to SPangdahlem , in late May 03 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Dad (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Just went over 18 years Active Air Force. And own VWs during duty(74 Bug, GTI A1, GTI 16v Euro A2, 91 GL 4-door future VR6 project when I retire in 2 years. Can't wait to retire and have time to work on projects without interuptions.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I too want to say thanks to all willing to fight for our freedoms, BUT, WTH does this topic have to do w/ VWs?


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I too want to say thanks to all willing to fight for our freedoms, BUT, WTH does this topic have to do w/ VWs?







[HR][/HR]​First off thank you for your support, second, could it have something to do with the fact we all have/had/want vws?


----------



## cole (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

Goodluck to your brother Linds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I too want to say thanks to all willing to fight for our freedoms, BUT, WTH does this topic have to do w/ VWs?







[HR][/HR]​I started this post (under my old name of Saturn which got banned... another story) for a few reasons.... 
1) I am starting a website sometime next year called militarydubs.com, and I wanted to see what sort of crowd was out there
2) I wanted to say thanks to all those who stand with me day in and day out doing the grunt work that keeps all you "other" guys fat and happy.... 
3) It shows that no matter where we are in the world, we are still dubbin'.... even if I am driving a 5 ton truck I am always on the lookout... 
It was actually locked the second day it was here, but now look at it! This thread has been going for more than 3 months!!! I am quite happy to see all of these guys and gals here sharing stories and showing pride in what we do.... those of us who have served or are serving know that there is a dubber around for help.... two common threads to start a conversation or make a friend with... do we really need anything more?


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (719 GLI)*

man its looking more and more like i should be getting my duffle together
and since my unit is FSB1 we'll be first to the back... combat support = taking (it) up the rear


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

yeah pre-deployment rumors are the WORST.... I have been telling my guys for weeks now to just shut the hell up and do not listen to the BS floating around the shops... until it comes from an official source all info is considered highly suspect....


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

how could I have missed this thread?
cool, I'm going in on the 16th of January, 2003. Thank you very much.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Biskits)*

Walter Reed (aka Wally World) is going through some changes right now........


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

Wally World LMAO!!






















sorry havent heard that one in a while...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

I think we're back on Threat Con (I mean INFOCON) Charlie again.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Biskits)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how could I have missed this thread?
cool, I'm going in on the 16th of January, 2003. Thank you very much.







[HR][/HR]​cool - what branch??. 
congrats - now get ready for a buzz-cut and a wide variety of needles, and prepare for writers cramp, you'll get sick of writing your own signiture


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

lol, yes the needles...
I'm going to the army.


----------



## cole (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Biskits)*

Anyone leaving for basic @ Ft. Benning Georgia around early June? (the 12th)


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

my friend is going in march.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*!!!!!!!!!! IMPORTANT NOTICE !!!!!!!!!!*

 EFFECTIVE 01-01-2003 
ALL K-MART AND WAL-MART STORES IN IRAQ WILL BE CLOSED ! 
THEY WILL BE REPLACED WITH:
  
  TARGETS


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!! IMPORTANT NOTICE !!!!!!!!!! (tatge)*

hee hee... good one... I wonder how many of those old Desert Storm T-shirts will re-surface now? Some of those were pretty funny!


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!! IMPORTANT NOTICE !!!!!!!!!! (719 GLI)*

I leave Feb 4th ... this is taking forever, I was ready in Oct when I signed all the stupid papers .... 
My bro left last Fri ... I'll see him at basic though


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone leaving for basic @ Ft. Benning Georgia around early June? (the 12th)[HR][/HR]​HEHE... I got back from basic at Fort Benning a little bit ago. I left on July 7, my birth day... What is your MOS? Infantry? If your are anything but infantry, you will have a hard time. I am a tank mechanic (63B??). The weather totally sucks balls down their. Hot as hell, sand everywhere. The day I qualified with the M-16 A2, I was frying in the foxhole. The best parts were the grenade and M-16 qualifications and leaving... The worst part had to be those frigin' sack marches... It all proved to be worth it when I got my first bill for college the other day; $2,315.50, for 13 credit hours...








Try to have a good time through it and remember everyone else is in the same hell you are in...


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (blkaudicq)*

i've heard a lot of army intel people get sent to korea after AIT ....... not looking forward to that


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i've heard a lot of army intel people get sent to korea after AIT ....... not looking forward to that







[HR][/HR]​look at the bright side, choice of duty station after you leave there. You can go into the 525th MI group or the 313th in Bragg. both are ABN units.
what was your MOS again? SIGINT,Humint, ?


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

96B ... Intel Analyst I'll be in AZ til about aug/sept then that's where i find out where I go


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

Do not pass GO, do not collect $200. Go directly to Iraq!








J/K, if I don't see ya again Lindsay, good luck!


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

you'll see me again, i'm havin a going away party ... just don't know where yet ...


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

korea, LOL, come on over this place sucks !!!!


----------



## 50 MPG (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

I'm in the Canadian Air farce, oups, Air Force







I'm a maintainer on the Sea-King helicopter's, that are met to go on the Canadian Navy fregates.


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (50 MPG)*

going to basic on 1315 hours tomorrow.
wish me luck.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Biskits)*

good luck man
word of advice: just do what the DS tell you to. nothing else. nothing pisses off brass more than when you start to think like them 
....and keep your head up


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....and keep your head up[HR][/HR]​Actually,.....keep your head DOWN....
...down on the live fire range
...down on the grenade range
...down when lowcrawling 
(especially under constantine wire)
..and down just about everywhere else....don't look the Drill in the eyes if you don't have to.....don't give them any chance to 'lock in' on you and single you out....they *will* make your life a living heck.... let them find some other poor sap to pick on..


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....and keep your head up
Actually,.....keep your head DOWN....
...down on the live fire range
...down on the grenade range
...down when lowcrawling 
(especially under constantine wire)
..and down just about everywhere else....don't look the Drill in the eyes if you don't have to.....don't give them any chance to 'lock in' on you and single you out....they *will* make your life a living heck.... let them find some other poor sap to pick on..














[HR][/HR]​that night infiltration course is sick. only thing i didnt like about it was that my elbows were rubbed raw from all that low crawling. keep your head down and your d1ck in the dirt and youll be alright


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

Wish all you guys going into the service the best.
Keep your head low.
Keep the faith.
-Dave
Desert Storm Vet


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....and keep your head up
Actually,.....keep your head DOWN....
...down on the live fire range
...down on the grenade range
...down when lowcrawling 
(especially under constantine wire)
..and down just about everywhere else....don't look the Drill in the eyes if you don't have to.....don't give them any chance to 'lock in' on you and single you out....they *will* make your life a living heck.... let them find some other poor sap to pick on..
















that night infiltration course is sick. only thing i didnt like about it was that my elbows were rubbed raw from all that low crawling. keep your head down and your d1ck in the dirt and youll be alright[HR][/HR]​Especially with the real tracer rounds flying only a few feet over your head!


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Especially with the real tracer rounds flying only a few feet over your head!







[HR][/HR]​bhahhhhhhh!! come on now.... I was jumping up and down on the night-inf course







..... FTX was cool too... especially when we CS'ed the other company @ 3 inthe morning... pulled more SF-style missions than guard duty cuz my training cadre were the shiz


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Especially with the real tracer rounds flying only a few feet over your head!








bhahhhhhhh!! come on now.... I was jumping up and down on the night-inf course







..... FTX was cool too... especially when we CS'ed the other company @ 3 inthe morning... pulled more SF-style missions than guard duty cuz my training cadre were the shiz







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, i got to do the op-force stuff. 2 other pvts. and I got to ambush another platoon as they were patrolling. Unloaded 200 rounds of belt fed M16A2 ammo (blanks of course!!) with a SAW in no time!!







That was one of the things I liked doing best.


----------



## cole (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone leaving for basic @ Ft. Benning Georgia around early June? (the 12th)
HEHE... I got back from basic at Fort Benning a little bit ago. I left on July 7, my birth day... What is your MOS? Infantry? If your are anything but infantry, you will have a hard time. I am a tank mechanic (63B??). The weather totally sucks balls down their. Hot as hell, sand everywhere. The day I qualified with the M-16 A2, I was frying in the foxhole. The best parts were the grenade and M-16 qualifications and leaving... The worst part had to be those frigin' sack marches... It all proved to be worth it when I got my first bill for college the other day; $2,315.50, for 13 credit hours...








Try to have a good time through it and remember everyone else is in the same hell you are in...







[HR][/HR]​hahah. I'm 31R Commie. I'm pretty much set physically...I'm worried about the horrid 100 temperatures after humidity. I'm going to goto florida a month prior to ship day to aclimatize myself to the temperatures. I'm pumped to ship.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm worried about the horrid 100 temperatures after humidity. I'm going to goto florida a month prior to ship day to aclimatize myself to the temperatures. I'm pumped to ship.[HR][/HR]​... glad I'm going in February-April (to SC) Hopefully the temps will be nice


----------



## jomoma (Feb 22, 2001)

*just two security forces troups ?*

i can't believe after seven pages, about 35% air force that there were only two people representing security forces. and i thought we were all over the place.








719 where are you stationed ? carson, pete, academy, or boredom... i mean schriever.
a l l a n


----------



## ZmanSS (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: just two security forces troups ? (jomoma)*

USMC 6.5 yrs
0351/0352 Anti-Tank (Dragon/TOW II)
Camp Lejeune 2d Bn/2d Marines 2Mar Div
Currently Civilian Military Advisor U.A.E



















[Modified by ZmanSS, 1:07 PM 1-22-2003]


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: just two security forces troups ? (ZmanSS)*

Watch your butt, American Civilians aren't very liked in that neck of the woods.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: just two security forces troups ? (jomoma)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i can't believe after seven pages, about 35% air force that there were only two people representing security forces. and i thought we were all over the place.







[HR][/HR]​I'll be security forces once I commission in May, does that count?


----------



## cole (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
... glad I'm going in February-April (to SC) Hopefully the temps will be nice[HR][/HR]​You are lucky..although, they do have a foot of snow on the ground right now..hopefull it will clear out and warm up by your ship date. Goodluck. If you haven't already. Invest in some CBs to get your feet used to marching around all the time in them. I bought them a month ago and just walk around in those, I had blisters at first, but now they are comfterable.


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

Good read for everyone who posted here. Its a bit long but should get rid of any doubts about the upcomiong war and to remind the others about what has transpired in the last year and a half or so
http://www.ejectejecteject.com/archives/000027.html


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do not pass GO, do not collect $200. Go directly to Iraq!








J/K, if I don't see ya again Lindsay, good luck![HR][/HR]​A lot of people are itching to go to Iraq to kick some Hussein butt. I remember at the briefing we had with some folks from the 10th Mountain Division, while talking about their detail in Afghanistan....one of the guys inadvertantly said Iraq a few times.
They love the new BDM...or as they call it, "A Kick In The Pants"


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (converted_vw)*

I'm ready to go. God forbid I haven't been to the desert for one whole year now.








It'll be the 4th time in as many years, but oh well. I need to get my desert build and my tan back.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm ready to go. God forbid I haven't been to the desert for one whole year now.








It'll be the 4th time in as many years, but oh well. I need to get my desert build and my tan back.







[HR][/HR]​Just be careful on the maintenance of your guns. The sand gets in, and causes some reliability troubles. Motor oil does work well as a lube if you don't have the CLP available.


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm ready to go. God forbid I haven't been to the desert for one whole year now.








It'll be the 4th time in as many years, but oh well. I need to get my desert build and my tan back.








Just be careful on the maintenance of your guns. The sand gets in, and causes some reliability troubles. Motor oil does work well as a lube if you don't have the CLP available.[HR][/HR]​You ever trained in sand before? dont go overboard with the CLP because 
a) it will make the bolt carrier start smoking making your eyes water
b) friggen sand sticks to any thing it can especially if it has CLP on it


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Just be careful on the maintenance of your guns. The sand gets in, and causes some reliability troubles. Motor oil does work well as a lube if you don't have the CLP available.
You ever trained in sand before? dont go overboard with the CLP because 
a) it will make the bolt carrier start smoking making your eyes water
b) friggen sand sticks to any thing it can especially if it has CLP on it[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the advice guys. Like my post said though, I have been to the desert 4 times in the last 4 years. My job isn't dealing with guns anyway, I'm a technician. Suffice it to say, I know my way around sand land pretty well.
Jeebus, I actually have (local national) friends in Kuwait City. I wouldn't mind seeing them again if they allow us off base. 


[Modified by Crash6, 5:16 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*

Your going Jeff? That sucks! First I´m there for three months, come back, go on another TDY (Which is an awsome one at that!







), and by the time I get back, who knows if you´ll be there! Hopefully they´ll hold off till after Carnavalie at the very least!
...by the way, Mell said he Bug arrived at Trans Car. She said she saw it on the truck, and chased it down. I guess she asked if she could take it right then and there, but she didn´t have the paper work....

[Modified by SleeperVW, 4:22 PM 1-30-2003]


[Modified by SleeperVW, 4:46 PM 1-30-2003]


----------



## BleuJettaGirl00 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

They took me off the list (Christian and Jeff) 
I am getting my beetle tomorrow too guys!


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (BleuJettaGirl00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They took me off the list[HR][/HR]​Good! That means we can go to Dublin for St. Pattys!


[Modified by SleeperVW, 5:01 PM 2-10-2003]


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

Not going for sure as of yet. They have me on a standby list to be deployed within 48 hours.
Gotta love living with the fact they can drop that other shoe on such short notice.
*YellowYuku, BleuJettaGirl00,* _Mell_ ,
Glad to here the Beetle is finally here. Good to know you'll be sticking around too. Now go back to school! 
BTW, autocross is this Saturday on strap pad 3. Set up at 1000, racing by 1100. My car is still in the shop though waiting for parts....
I'll prbably just be doing tech inspections and keeping time this week.
Or I might bring out the Miata....


----------



## BleuJettaGirl00 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*

Ha, Yeah i finally remembered my full name on this one. Sooo until i forget it again i will just stick with it.
I am hoping to have my beetle tomorrow......depends on whether or not my bank bumps up my max withdrawl limit before then (need insurance money...but my bank is in the states) Soooo, You will probably see me out there at 10!! Think it will be a good show?


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not going for sure as of yet. They have me on a standby list to be deployed within 48 hours.[HR][/HR]​well, thats a little better, I guess, not really.......

quote:[HR][/HR]*YellowYuku, BleuJettaGirl00,* _Mell_ [HR][/HR]​Ya, which is it?????? You don´t have the Jetta anymore......... Sorry I´m drunk right now!!!!




























....what do you what? I´m TDY to Spain.......








mmmmmm, Spanish School Girls........


[Modified by SleeperVW, 4:13 AM 1-31-2003]


----------



## PDX Volkswagen (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bigquin)*

GO NAVY, BEAT ARMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## BANDAIDSTICKER (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

national guard 8 years ... contract expires tonight at 11:59 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BANDAIDSTICKER (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (BANDAIDSTICKER)*

i meant 2359quote:[HR][/HR]national guard 8 years ... contract expires tonight at 11:59 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (BANDAIDSTICKER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]national guard 8 years ... contract expires tonight at 11:59 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​lucky bast...... i mean congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i just found out I'm being considered for duty over in the sandbox
I'm "on the list" I was told.... sucks to be confident at your job - makes you stand out


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....sucks to be confident at your job - makes you stand out





















[HR][/HR]​Heard that.......


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

Hi guys, I found a buddy of mine with a satellite connection to the net... so I figured I would pop in and say hi... talk to you again in like 3 months! 
Good luck to anyone else coming here! Oh yeah, pick up a crap load of British (Kuwaiti) plug adapters! I am at Camp Arifjan by the way.... this place kinda blows!


----------



## mk3vr6dj (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (719 GLI)*

Good to here form you Scott.


----------



## moffugin'VR6 (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (cole)*

Well, 10 years military. 2years Puerto Rico Air National Guard and eight years active duty Army. 6 as a Blackhawk Crewchief and 2 years as a Helicopter Pilot. Been to Korea, Honduras, Panama, Ecuador, Colombia, Nicaragua now I'm in the 101st Airborne Division who's about to deploy. 
....Send ME!


----------



## Twigg (Feb 5, 2003)

3 Years Army Infantry. Right now Ive been deployed for 3 months and still got 6 months left!! I really miss my jetta


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Twigg)*

I'm going to the sand box now......


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to the sand box now......







[HR][/HR]​good luck mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif might see you over there... I think we'll need to plan a GTG without the dubs


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

10 years in the Coast Guard.
Two trips to Antarctica and many sea stories. 
Getting underway in April back in September. This is TAD(TDY for other branches), I lucked out and did not have to go on any of the patrol boats going to the gulf instead I get to teach engineering to cadets on the CGC Eagle, America's Tall Ship.
God Bless everyone!
Anthony


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (95GLX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]10 years in the Coast Guard.
Two trips to Antarctica and many sea stories. 
Getting underway in April back in September. This is TAD(TDY for other branches), I lucked out and did not have to go on any of the patrol boats going to the gulf instead I get to teach engineering to cadets on the CGC Eagle, America's Tall Ship.
God Bless everyone!
Anthony[HR][/HR]​Good to see another Coastie around here. I'm glad I don't deploy for that long, I did my time on boats and realized it wasn't for me. I'm an airdale now. C-130 Navigator, stationed in Barbers Point, Hawaii. Going on 10 years in October, still loving every moment


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

5 years armoured recce (recon fo you american types







) and now i am starting my new job (since oct) going to be an computer geek for the army (LCIS tech)


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2002)

I did four years active duty, USMC as Topographic Intelligence Specialist and then I got out. I worked at the DIA in DC until December when I was recalled to active duty. Currently I am here in the sandbox. I have a few friends heading out this way too. I hope to be back in Maryland this summer. See you all then.


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Just so everyone is AWARE... Bassboy did just recently enlist... that means I'm a military wife!! He is leaving for BCT for the ARMY on Mar. 4th so if anyone here knows him, be sure to say goodbye!!


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vwgirl20)*

Tell him I said good luck. You're a strong woman to take on the life that lies in front of you. I'm entering my 6th year of active duty and I just got married last year. Having a wife changes a lot of things. 
BTW, tell him to e-mail me those Turbo timer instructions for the 2002 1.8T. I e-mailed him 2 months ago asking if he was going to do a write up.


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, tell him to e-mail me those Turbo timer instructions for the 2002 1.8T. I e-mailed him 2 months ago asking if he was going to do a write up.[HR][/HR]​Will do!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vwgirl20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just so everyone is AWARE... Bassboy did just recently enlist... that means I'm a military wife!! He is leaving for BCT for the ARMY on Mar. 4th so if anyone here knows him, be sure to say goodbye!!







[HR][/HR]​Any idea where he's going for training? March seems like it would be good weather, not too hot or cold. Hope he does well.


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Any idea where he's going for training? March seems like it would be good weather, not too hot or cold. Hope he does well.[HR][/HR]​He is training BCT in Fort Knox, Kentucky. He is going to tech school at Fort Sam Houston Texas...


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vwgirl20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Any idea where he's going for training? March seems like it would be good weather, not too hot or cold. Hope he does well.
He is training BCT in Fort Knox, Kentucky. He is going to tech school at Fort Sam Houston Texas...







[HR][/HR]​91b ?


----------



## AK VeeDubb (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Sorry so late on the repley. I am a Sheetmetal Mech in the Air National Guard here in Fairbanks. I have been in for 9 years and have been to Germany, Guam, France, Italy, Japan and Korea.


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AK VeeDubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am a Sheetmetal Mech in the Air National Guard [HR][/HR]​How do you like the Gaurd? I'm think about going Gaurd once I'm done here in Italy. I want to go to Charlotte, cross train to Flight Engineer or Load Master and fly with the "Herks" there. I was told I have to go there as sheetmetal and wait for a opening for Flight Engineer which is cool with me. I want to work heavys and do some real sheetmetal! Between Nellis AFB, and here in Aviano, I'm sick of fighters....


[Modified by SleeperVW, 4:53 AM 2-18-2003]


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
91b ?[HR][/HR]​91w


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He is training BCT in Fort Knox, Kentucky. He is going to tech school at Fort Sam Houston Texas...








91b ?[HR][/HR]​91W now








Ft Sam kicks arse... best 3 months of my life spent there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ft Sam kicks arse... best 3 months of my life spent there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​
I'll agree to that!!! Always warm and sunny, its 1 HUGE party the whole time.
Women, beer, riverwalk, women, hooters, beer, women, taxi, beer, women, tacos, beer, taxi, sleep, hangover....
I forget the ratio, but it is something like 11 girls to every guy.
Wish I was there now instead of this.....


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Women, beer, riverwalk, women, hooters, beer, women, taxi, beer, women, tacos, beer, taxi, sleep, hangover....
I forget the ratio, but it is something like 11 girls to every guy.[HR][/HR]​Oh, by the way, did I forget to mention... I'm his WIFE? Yes he's married and Brad, don't think you get to go take advantage of those 11 women per every guy!! Just kidding... The only problem I have with him being in Texas is that his precious car will be with ME!







I get to have all the fun!







And he's going to be so lonely without it...







Aww, poor baby will be missing out on all the horsepower that we have.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vwgirl20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







And he's going to be so lonely without it...







Aww, poor baby will be missing out on all the horsepower that we have.[HR][/HR]​awww how cute








tell him i said good luck... basic's a breeze and AIT is a vaca http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








/edit/ oh and PowerDubs i feel your pain:










[Modified by SilberBora02, 6:23 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vwgirl20)*

San Antonio is like Vegas...... and 'What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas...'
Who needs Horsepower when you have Whorepower???


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]San Antonio is like Vegas...... and 'What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas...'
Who needs Horsepower when you have Whorepower???







[HR][/HR]​ROTFLMAO... thanks for the insight!


----------



## jomoma (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vwgirl20)*

why is everyone so worried about going to the desert. i've been four times since 9/11 and am begging to get into the next bucket. to me deployments = $$ = mods








allan p










[Modified by jomoma, 1:29 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]San Antonio is like Vegas...... and 'What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas...'
Who needs Horsepower when you have Whorepower???







[HR][/HR]​







LMAO!!!!! I was in Vegas for my first duty station! Loved it!


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

I just got back from San Antonio (Camp Bullis) for 6 weeks. SA Can't even compare to Las Vegas. Thank God for Per Deim.
CC


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (CorradoCody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thank God for Per Deim.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ya, I just got back from being in Spain for two weeks, and made a nice chunk of change.


----------



## 1.8Todd (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Appreciate the good word for us, i am shipping out in 4 months for a nice long trip on a carrier, sure will miss my little Jetta. Price you got to pay so you people can still keeping driving on to work every day safe. Hope everyone had a good presidents day, and thanks from the Navy for your support.
ET3(Nuke) Barnett


----------



## AK VeeDubb (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

I like working sheetmetal it is a cool job. I work on a seemingly bullet proof plane ( KC-135R Refuler) but it is still cool. It don't break alot which is cool but then there is alot of down time so we slack alot. There is however a Herc unit in Anchorage and from what I heard they stay pretty busy so you should have a good time while you are in the job and you can use your airframe expeirience as an LM


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AK VeeDubb)*

Ya, I like sheetmetal, of course like any job, it has its ups and downs. 135s are another plane I'd like to work. I've heard alot of good about them. ...ya, 130s produce alot of work, but its "good" work. So everyone I talk to says. I'm really looking foward to working heavys, as well as moving to Charlotte. Anyone one in the ANG unit there on here?


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

don't know how I missed this thread.
314th MXS
Survival Equpment
Little Rock AFB, Arkansas.
There's a few of us dubber's on the base.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Back on Topic*


----------



## SSN-681 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (smd3)*

Navy. Firecontrol Tech on a fast attack submarine.


----------



## No.2031 (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SSN-681)*

USAF, Charleston AFB, was a crew chief for the C-17A Globemaster, than assistant for the technical orders distrobution office (TODO), now working under the Wing Commander as a part of the (CAT) Crisis Action Team. And only have five years in. Man, I get around.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Gazabomb)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stock_Scirocco (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

I have been in the Coast Guard going on 12 years now. I am the Independent Duty Corpsman to about 100 shipmates. Trained as an EMT (twice, because the CG decided I didn't need to recertify) and as a Pharmacy Technician at Fort Sam Houston. Currently stationed aboard the Tampa, a 270 foot cutter based out of Portsmouth, VA. We left home late Jan early Feb for a patrol that has already been extended, so my best guess is we will be home sometime before summer. We are out here doing our "thing" in the Carribean (Migrant Ops, cutting holes in the ocean, SAR). If it is in the water and needs help/has migrants/drugs and we are in the area, call us, HQ always does. If you are deployed, good luck out there, take care of each other and god bless.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Stock_Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been in the Coast Guard going on 12 years now. I am the Independent Duty Corpsman to about 100 shipmates. Trained as an EMT (twice, because the CG decided I didn't need to recertify) and as a Pharmacy Technician at Fort Sam Houston. Currently stationed aboard the Tampa, a 270 foot cutter based out of Portsmouth, VA. We left home late Jan early Feb for a patrol that has already been extended, so my best guess is we will be home sometime before summer. We are out here doing our "thing" in the Carribean (Migrant Ops, cutting holes in the ocean, SAR). If it is in the water and needs help/has migrants/drugs and we are in the area, call us, HQ always does. If you are deployed, good luck out there, take care of each other and god bless. [HR][/HR]​Ha HA HA. you're on the Tampa*x* J/K Good to see a Coastie on here. Was stationed on the CGC Venturous. A 210' out of St. Petersburg, FL. Doing the same thing. Bar pat off of PR. St. Kitts, pulled into Dom Rep. I got smart and went aviation. Now I am stationed at Air Station Barbers Point. Love being an airdale. BTW Our corpsman is getting ready to tranfer, try some independant duty out here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Last two corpsman were firsts when they got here and left as chiefs. Gotta love the independant land billets.



[Modified by bastion72, 7:34 PM 3-7-2003]


----------



## Stock_Scirocco (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bastion72)*

Yes, the Tampa(X) sux, we seem to get the shaft for all our patrols and BOHICA is our favorite motto. I have one more year on this white needle of death at the end of July. Independent duty is the only way to go though, F*** working in a large clinic! Who is your HS?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Stock_Scirocco)*

CPO Speer.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bastion72)*

Anyone catch Good Morning America on Friday? Supposedly an Army LTC was showing off some new Army weapons.


----------



## Wabbit Willie (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (converted_vw)*

I have 33 years of continous duty in our Armed forces. US Army 3 years, Vietnam; National Guard, 22 years, Army Reserves 8 years. All in the Army's Navy, Watercraft. Was a warrent officer 3 weeks. Right after I got pinned in '78, a job opening as a technician supporting the NG unit came open, condition of employment was you had to be a guardsman in drilling status, and then you were a civil service employee 28 days a month, then 2 days a month you did your drill. Program is so there is someone there in-between drills to fix what they broke on weekend, so when they come back next month, they have something to train on. 
In accepting the job, there was a regulation that you were not allowed to out rank your civilian supervisor in the military position he held. Food on the table with a steady paycheck was more important that the prestigous rank to wear 2 days a month, so I resigned, went back to enlisted and moved forward. Today I am a Master Sergeant, in a field that has been partially dismantled by the previous administration, yet they are calling almost everyone that has the 88L or 88K MOS to run the boats to haul the equipment around the Gulf. I run the maintenance side of a direct support watercraft company and we have the only existing floating machine shop left. They want to put us in little connex's and get us there fast, but it's hard to work on a vessel on the beach, where here the shop would sit in mid stream and anything could come along side and be repaired. 
I should have already retired from the reserves, because a technician who got to their military maximum years of service regulation, could keep the tech job if he lost his military position through no fault of his own. But 4 years ago, Congress passed a bill stating if a tech lost his military position for ANY reason, he lost his tech job. The only catagory of reserve soldier allowed (or forced) to stay in the military past the magic MYOS date. So I have 4 to go to retire, will be 55, with 37 years military. 
Too bad NG and Reservists can't draw their retirement when they retire, but have to wait to 60. We all need to write our congressman and get them to vote for either allow an annunity at retirement, or drop the age of getting the annunity a few years. For Us old guys that physical fitness test is a bear!!


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Wabbit Willie)*

I think the poop is going to hit the fan pretty soon...I hope all of the guys & gals come home safe.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (ButtHead86)*

I am ex-Army, and today I was at Dhafra AFB, Abu Dhabi, UAE, delivering equipment to our young(!) men and women serving here in the Gulf. Made me feel old until it came time to unload and I had to coax these kids into putting their backs into it-"It's not that heavy! Me and three guys half my size loaded it, and I'm old and broken-down!"
For those who wonder, every country in the Gulf (OK, except Iraq and Iran) is not only providing bases for US troops, but have their own troops in Kuwait in a supporting role. That's not well-publicised, but the governments here know the real deal and are doing their bit...
Godspeed to all our servicemembers


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Dubai Vol)*

Anyone seen System of a Down's new video? What's all the crap about bombing children? Looks like the media's trying to turn us into "baby killers" again
... Must keep telling myself -- we defend their right to protest.








Rant over.


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Blown6T)*

anyone else here at Camp Arifjan besides me?????


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 3, 2001)

*WAS In the military - USAFSS in the early 70s ...*









I joined the Air Force in 1971 thanks to a really low draft lottery number but spent my entire hitch stateside - Texas (basic in San Antonio and 202 tech school in San Angelo) and Nebraska (Watch NCO/analyst at the SAC Command Post's special intelligence Warning Center but working through the 6949th SS at Offutt). Traded active duty time for weekend warrior stuff and was clear of the Air and then Army Guard by 1977. Been doing well without a uniform ever since!

To my fellow vets - thanks for standing the watch, whenever it was. 
To those of you on watch now - keep your head up, you have lots of fans and supporters!
The RealAutoSport, LLC Rallye Team, Mad Mike & the StudBug salute everyone involved in the latest Iraqi doings!











[Modified by Mad Mike, 10:36 PM 3-19-2003]


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: WAS In the military - USAFSS in the early 70s ... (Mad Mike)*

Let us remember 6 Marines who sacrificed their lives so that others might live free.
Ryan Beaupre
Kendall Damon Watersbey
Cpl. Brian Kennedy
Jay Aubin of Waterville
Two undisclosed individuals from the 1st Marine Expeditionary Force
God bless them & their families.


[Modified by ButtHead86, 12:34 AM 3-22-2003]


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: WAS In the military - USAFSS in the early 70s ... (ButtHead86)*

being an ARMY guy i can really feel what you MARINE guys are feeling, my blessings and prays are with you guys and the rest of our armed forces...


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

dirty thirty, lol... sheetmetal is easy/fun on them for the most part, alot of typical repair type stuff. alot of stop drilling "yeah that can fly put it in the K's till phase" type stuff. good part is rare stuck screws (unless its phase) alot of camlocks on them, turnlocks, etc... trust mounts blow, going up in the wet bay and dry bays working on them suck unless your 5' tall and like 100lbs kinda tight for us 6' 190lbs folks... you should enjoy them i wouldnt mind going back to them...
sheetmetal is a pretty fun i think , we do so many different things composites , painting, sheetmetal ... and work different sections phase, flightline , backshop. its not burn soap, burn soap, burn soap, or sew this sew that, everyday something different. its not all the same thing everyday like alot of afsc's...
ps. keep kicking Saddam's ass, folks!! keep your head down!! i hate the fact that we have and will loose american soldiers in this but i think we everyone should be able to enjoy freedom like we do, given that fact some knuckle heads use or abuse i think there rights to protest and all this, but i just would like to say if you dont like this country or how its ran or your freedom, then move out. there are people moving here everyday to enjoy our freedom some legal some not. just come and ask the korean people they love there freedom which the US helped secure the only ones who dont the 1% are mostly college kids that dont know any better i guess...
i wish all a safe return from the sandbox!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... or sew this sew that, everyday something different... [HR][/HR]​Hey sewing isn't that bad. Especially when we do it in a climate controlled shop. And it's not as bad as you think. We rotate about every 6mos from Fab section, to parachutes, to Floatation section. 
The only thing that sucks is doing c130 refurb! I hate sweating my ass off crammed up in somewhere in the top of the plane trying to put a freak'n snap in. Or fixing strapping.
smd3 - 314 MXS - Survival Equpment - "The Last To Let You Down!"


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (smd3)*

just playin, i appreciate the hook-up with uniforms and things!








know any sheetmetal people ? i know a couple that used to be stationed at little rock... IM me if you do.
sheetmetal doesnt have a "cool" saying, we dont need one


----------



## T700mech (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

Hey, Navy here, coming up on 11 years and loving every minuite. May God watch over all our troops in harms way and bring 'em all back. Hoorah Redwolves


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (T700mech)*

4 years in the CANADIAN military. mechanic..but we re also half infantiers


----------



## machspeedvw (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (@[email protected])*

Commissioning into the Air Force on 19 MAY, going to Sheppard AFB (Wichita Falls, TX) for pilot training. Godspeed to our deployed troops!


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dirty thirty, lol... "yeah that can fly put it in the K's till phase" [HR][/HR]​I try and use this as my "fix" everytime I go on the flightline! 
quote:[HR][/HR]... its not burn soap, burn soap, burn soap, or sew this sew that... [HR][/HR]​







LMAO!!!!!


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

Bump


----------



## shu1366 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

USN 5 1/2 years PCSing to Coronado CA Just left CG-61 out of Norfolk VA
Completed 2 6 month deployments. Reuped in July for 6 more. 







but i love what i do


----------



## rj45 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Semper Fi!
Both the wifey and I are former Marines. We met in Okinawa.


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (rj45)*

got this from an email from my brother, who is in the army 12 yrs-
thought id share it with everyone... 
enjoy 

Subject: Take Note
>>Dear Civilians,
>>We know that the current state of affairs in our great nation have 
many 
>civilians up in arms and excited to join the military. For those of 
you 
>who can't join, you can still lend a hand. Here are a few of the 
areas we 
>would like your assistance:
>>
>1) The next time you see an adult talking (or wearing a hat) during 
the 
>playing of the National Anthem ... kick their ass.
>
>>2) When you witness firsthand someone burning the American Flag in 
>protest.. kick their ass.
>>
>3) Regardless of the rank they held while they served, pay the highest 
>amount of respect to all veterans. If you see anyone doing otherwise, 
>quietly pull them aside and explain how these Veterans fought for the 
very 
>freedom they bask in every second. Enlighten them on the many 
sacrifices 
>these Veterans made to make this Nation great. Then hold them down 
while a 
>Disabled Veteran kicks their ass.
>
>4) (GUYS) If you were never in the military, DO NOT pretend that you 
were. 
>Wearing battle dress uniforms (BDU's), telling others that you used to 
be 
>"Special Forces," and collecting GI Joe memorabilia, might have been 
okay 
>if you were still seven. Now, it will only make you look stupid and 
get 
>your ass kicked.
>>
>5) Next time you come across an Air Force member, do not ask them, "Do 
you 
>fly a jet?" Not everyone in the Air Force is a pilot. Such ignorance 
>deserves an ass kicking (children are exempt).
>
>6) If you witness someone calling the U.S. Coast Guard nonmilitary, 
inform 
>them of their mistake...and kick their ass.
>
>7) Roseanne Barr's singing of the National Anthem is not a 
blooper...it was 
>a disgrace and disrespectful. Laugh, and sooner or later your ass 
will be 
>kicked.
>8) Next time Old Glory (U.S. flag) prances by during a parade, get on 
your 
>damn feet and pay homage to her by placing your hand over your heart. 
>Quietly thank the military member or veteran lucky enough to be 
carrying 
>her..of course, failure to do either of those could earn you a severe 
ass 
>kicking.
9) What Jane Fonda did during the Vietnam War makes her the enemy. 
The 
>proper word to describe her is "traitor." Just mention her nomination 
for 
>"Woman of the Year" and get your ass kicked.
>10) Don't try to discuss politics with a military member or a veteran. 
We 
>are Americans and we all bleed the same regardless of our party 
affiliation 
> Our Chain of Command, is to include our commander in Chief. The 
>President (for those who didn't know) is our CIC regardless of 
political 
>party. We have no inside track on what happens inside those big 
important 
>buildings where all those representatives" meet. All we know is that 
when 
>those civilian representatives screw up the situation, they call upon 
the 
>military to go straighten it out. The military member might direct 
you to 
>Oliver North. (I can see him kicking your ass already.)
>11) "Your mama wears combat boots" never made sense to me ... stop 
saying 
>it! If she did, she would most likely be a vet and therefore, could 
kick 
>your ass!
>12) Bin Laden and the Taliban are not communists, so stop saying 
"Let's go 
>kill those Commie's!!!" And stop asking us where he is!!!!
>Crystal balls are not standard issue in the military. That reminds me 
... 
>if you see anyone calling those damn psychic phone numbers; let me 
know, so 
>I can go kick their ass.
>>
>13) Flyboy (Air Force), Jar Head (Marines), Grunt (Army), Squid (Navy) 
etc, 
>are terms of endearment we use describing each other. Unless you are 
a 
>service member or vet, you have not earned the right to use them. 
That 
>could get your ass kicked.
>>>
>14) Last but not least, whether or not you become a member of the 
military, 
>support our troops and their families. Every Thanksgiving and 
religious 
>holiday that you enjoy with family and friends, please remember that 
there 
>are literally thousands of sailors and troops far from home wishing 
they 
>could be with their families. Thank God for our military and the 
>sacrifices they make every day. Without them, our country would get 
its 
>ass kicked.
>>>
>- "It is the soldier, not the reporter who has given us the freedom of 
the 
>press.
>- It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us the freedom of 
speech.
>- It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who gives us the 
freedom to 
>demonstrate.
>- It is the soldier who salutes the flag, who serves beneath the flag, 
and 
>whose coffin is draped by the flag, who allows the protester to burn 
the 
>flag
>
>(Authored by








>>
>Father Dennis Edward O'Brien, Sergeant, USMC
>>
>(Please pass this on so I won't have to kick your ass!)
>


----------



## TRINIBOY357 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

army,i am a flight medic based in landstuhl germany.i am currently deployed to kosovo,i will be deployed here for nine months,got four more to go.stuck here for nine months because of SADAM,me and my boy notabora2,who is also in the army too had a lot of plans for the summer treffens(car shows)here this summer,he got deployed at the last moment last week,he had done so much to his ride,he was pissed off.i hope they catch SADAM and drive a well mod.dub all over his face


----------



## TRINIBOY357 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

army,i am a flight medic based in landstuhl germany.i am currently deployed to kosovo,i will be deployed here for nine months,got four more to go.stuck here for nine months because of SADAM,me and my boy notabora2,who is also in the army too had a lot of plans for the summer treffens(car shows)here this summer,he got deployed at the last moment last week,he had done so much to his ride,he was pissed off.i hope they catch SADAM and drive a well mod.dub all over his face


----------



## spyTDI (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (TRINIBOY357)*

Coast Guard, 2nd Class Telecommunications Specialist (E-5) assigned to Group Galveston, TX. Been here for 3.5 yrs. Drive a 2001 VW Golf GL TDI. -Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (spyTDI)*

http://www.sfahq.org/commobunker.htm
quote:[HR][/HR]
Ladies and Gentlemen:

It has come to my attention that quite a few Americans support our troops but as usual we are the silent majority. We are not organized to really reflect who we are. I would like to start a grass roots movement using the membership of the Special Operations Association and the Special Forces Association to recognize Americans who support our troops. My idea is not to stand on street corners once or twice, not to carry stupid signs in a rally, not to carry our flag in parades. Its much simpler than that. We need to inform the local VFW's and American Legion, our local press, local TV, and even up to the national levels as we start to get this going. My idea of showing our solidarity and support for our troops is that starting Friday and continuing on each and every Friday, that we and every red blooded American who supports our young men and women,
WEAR SOMETHING RED.

Word of mouth, press, TV, lets see if we can make the United States, on any given Friday, a sea of red much like a home football game at the University of Nebraska. If every one of our memberships share this with other acquaintances, fellow workers, drinking buddies, country club friends, I guarantee you that it will not be long before the USA will be covered in Red much to the disdain of the un-American ralliers.

Lets get the word out and lead by example, wear RED on Fridays. Thanks for your time and consideration of my proposal. When I get home, I intend to send this out to everyone on my e-mail list, hopefully, you will too.

Jim Butler SFA #1461 SOA # 1
This effort is supported by The Special Forces Association.
Wayne Lawley
President
Jimmy Dean
Secretary/Administrator[HR][/HR]​


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!!*

I just found out for sure this morning that I will be stationed at Columbus AFB in Columbus Mississippi. It wasn't 100% certain before, but now it is. My Fiancé has been going nuts over the past few months wondering if I would be stationed with her or not, and now we know for sure!! My Fiancé is a 2nd/Lt working in the MPF down there and I am going into Security Forces!
Very busy times ahead for me:
Graduate 2 May
Commission as a 2nd/Lt on 3 May
Get married 24 May
Honeymoon from 26 May - 31 May
EAD 1 June
Report 3 June
What a great way to start the morning


----------



## machspeedvw (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!! (tatge)*

A buddy in my class reports to Columbus on 9 Jun - if you've never been to that part of Mississippi, it's a trip! We're all pitching in to buy him a DVD copy of "Deliverance" before he leaves.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!! (machspeedvw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A buddy in my class reports to Columbus on 9 Jun - if you've never been to that part of Mississippi, it's a trip! We're all pitching in to buy him a DVD copy of "Deliverance" before he leaves.[HR][/HR]​ROTFLMAO







I helped my fiancé move down there, so I've seen the town and everything. I know what to expect


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!! (tatge)*

Hospitalise Air Force dubber needs prayers: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=817746


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!! (tatge)*

I'm loving Ft. Huachuca!!


----------



## RaiderRick (Mar 4, 2003)

USAF Special Ops and am VERY OLD (but can do 30 pull-ups...) Stationed at DM (A-7), RAF Alconbury (RF-4C), Tinker (E-3A), MacDill (F-16A/B), Osan (F-16C/D); career change: Hill, Kadena. Awesome thread.
"You can run, but you'll only die tired..."


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (RaiderRick)*

just got back from Kuwait/ Iraq... anybody getting ready to go... you had better LOVE sand!!


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (719 GLI)*

My CO is about to go over. Since I haven't been to tech school yet, I don't get the opportunity


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (USAF_Ron)*

the signature says it all...


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (abdrury)*

5 years in the Marine Corps, MOS was 1833 (amphibus assult vehicle crew chief)
served in the '91 Gulf War. Medically discharged in ' 91. Sometimes, I still miss it. Stupid civilian college protesters _really_ get me fired up ....


----------



## crewdog5 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (wjbski)*

15.5 years active duty, US Air Force. Currently "sentenced" to a 3 year tour at sheppard AFB Tx, located in the armpit of the US, Wichita Falls!! That is why I commute everyday between Dallas and hell. I'am a Bomb navigation instructor. Only 4 years left!!!!


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (crewdog5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crewdog5* »_15.5 years active duty, US Air Force. Currently "sentenced" to a 3 year tour at sheppard AFB Tx, located in the armpit of the US, Wichita Falls!! That is why I commute everyday between Dallas and hell. I'am a Bomb navigation instructor. Only 4 years left!!!!

i guess youve never been to BEAUtiful cannon afb, nm...wichita falls is a metropolis compared to this town


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (abdrury)*

Yeah ---I think Cannon is most likely the worse USAF Base!!Mountain Home is way up there on the list too.......


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (volklover)*

i'm puttin in for 1 year in korea just to get outta here..and to get a better follow-on








cool...100th post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crewdog5 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (abdrury)*

I think that Altus and Vance, in the great state of Oklahoma, also rank high in the "most desirable bases" list!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zmann959 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

2 1/2 years in air force lovin it so far currently in hill afb ut about to be going to sunny hurlburt field florida


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (volklover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volklover* »_Yeah ---I think Cannon is most likely the worse USAF Base!!Mountain Home is way up there on the list too.......

Maybe we could start a poll of bases to try to avoid at all costs.







My vote's for Moody. I've been here for six years ... how evil do you have to be in a previous life to get a sentence like that?
Hmmm, Cannon? Mountain Home? Moody? Anyone starting to see pattern?


_Modified by Blown6T at 9:18 AM 6-24-2003_


----------



## WSTRLNG (May 15, 1999)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

U.S. Air Force 7 years. Got out 2 Sep 00. 305X4E was later changed to 2E2X1 no shred Electronic & Computer Switching Systems Specialist
Lackland AFB, TX (basic, where else







)
Keesler AFB, MS (tech school







)
Falcon AFB, CO (now called Schriever AFB) (switch tech, narrow band, wideband, and timing systems)
Camp Humphreys, South Korea (combat comm







CNCE Van Communications Nodal Control Element)
Vandenberg AFB, CA (Stratcomm tech, missle launch systems comm tech)


----------



## whisky (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (WSTRLNG)*

US ARMY 12 years 
MOS 19D 
Currently on the trail at Lackland AFB TX. I Im starting to realize the Air Force has the same problems as we do. 
I love being a Scout. But I'd rather be making money tuning Audis


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (whisky)*

In our way of thanking the military for protecting our Country,GHL Motorsports 
offers Discounts on all 1.8T Exaust.
Thanks and Be SAFE,
Jeff Gerber
Pres.GHL


----------



## jomoma (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (WSTRLNG)*

i think i've already posted in this thread but i'll do it again.
af, security forces. 
about 3 yrs. in.
sitting out at lovely schriever afb as i type








i do have tdy orders to the middle east so that's something to look forward to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- *allan p*


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jomoma)*

Woohoo just got my orders to go too! One o' them 'stan countries


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Ghl Motorsports)*

any deailo's for 60'ers ?









Blown6T: you will look sexy in those DCU's , big scary TDY, lol








nice pic of you "playing war"...combat PA, lol


----------



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

Some one say discount?
USAF right here, Charleston, SC. 
Oh and G60 too....


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

Yeah, okay metal folder. 12 months in the ROK and now you're John Wayne


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Blown6T)*

gee, let me post pics of me holding an m-16 in my chem-gear, whooooooooot !!!


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

The day you pick up a weapon next to me in a trench, is the day you can talk. Ain't gonna happen though is it 'cause every job in the AF is a support job if you don't fly. Last time I checked you don't go to work in a flight suit so you have a support job too. Get over yourself Chris. I'm PA, you're sheetmetal. Neither of us are infantry and never will be. You have some need to try to make yourself feel better? Cool, whatever works for you. I have to leave in about 10 days and will miss my kid's first birthday. I have to say goodbye to a pretty much pissed off and upset wife, you've been there and you were gone way longer than 120. Why you always gotta be such a dick?


----------



## jomoma (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Blown6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown6T* »_The day you pick up a weapon next to me in a trench, is the day you can talk. Ain't gonna happen though is it 'cause every job in the AF is a support job if you don't fly. Last time I checked you don't go to work in a flight suit so you have a support job too. Get over yourself Chris. I'm PA, you're sheetmetal. Neither of us are infantry and never will be. You have some need to try to make yourself feel better? Cool, whatever works for you. I have to leave in about 10 days and will miss my kid's first birthday. I have to say goodbye to a pretty much pissed off and upset wife, you've been there and you were gone way longer than 120. Why you always gotta be such a dick?

i don't mean to start an arguement but your post was pretty ignorant. to say the entire af is a support job unless you fly is just rediculous.
- ap


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jomoma)*

true!
i dont were a flight suit but i work on the flight line, and do my part in helping to keep the A/C FMC !
pilots are just people in "cool" flight suits without Maintenance. they CANT fly without us. the A/C dont fix them selves! 
neither of us will ever be in a trench.
and yes some times TDY's and such suck with the timing of them, but isnt this your 1st in like 5 yrs not counting schools and such, ive been a couple times plus a yr remote in korea, i know all to well what it feels to miss the speacial days and hoiliday's! but there is a diference in working in an office at PA then in a hangar out on the line in the work load, hours everything..


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jomoma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jomoma* »_
i don't mean to start an arguement but your post was pretty ignorant. to say the entire af is a support job unless you fly is just rediculous.
- ap

Lemme see, you're a cop. What letter does your AFSC begin with? 3? SUPPORT! What group do you fall under? MISSION SUPPORT! The AF flys planes. Simple as that. Everybody else on that base supports those flyers. You think we build bases just for you to stand on the gate? No you're there to protect the flyers and the other people supporting the flyers. 
I'm ignorant? Son, you need to learn a little more about how your service works and stop believing the hype they fed you in tech school. Yes the AF needs cops, but you're not the reason it exists. 
By the way, next time you try lambasting me, learn to spell first.


----------



## jomoma (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Blown6T)*

i never said anything about security forces not being support, i know my mission... support, and we don't have a single plane out here so i guess this place is worthless right








i'm not trying to win the vwvortex spelling bee here but i believe it's spelled _flies_.








- *allan p*


_Modified by jomoma at 3:00 PM 7-5-2003_


----------



## DonnyGLX (Jul 18, 2003)

AD Air Force, based at Davis-Monthan AFB in Tucson, AZ been in for a lil over 6 months


----------



## 50 MPG (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (DonnyGLX)*

Well, I got posted, and now work in the armemant section for our CF-18 fighters. Specifically on the AIM-7 Sparrow section http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!! (tatge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tatge* »_ I am going into Security Forces!


I've been USAF SF for 7 years, IM if you have any questions.
CC


----------



## SSN-681 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I just got my orders!!! woo hoo!!!! (CorradoCody)*

9 years in the navy as a FT on a fast attack sub just got out the end of last month.
spent my entire time in in the Navy in Groton CT.


----------



## screwcity (Aug 12, 2003)

I' in the army. I fire patriot missiles. But not really...
I'm in El paso tx. I've been looking for mor VW enthusiests in the west texas area.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (screwcity)*

The time has come for Uncle Sam and I to part ways.......


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Active Duty Air Force. KC-135 crew chief based out of Grand Forks, ND. Currently deployed for OEF!! Can't wait to get back to the dub! NKAWTG!!!
One other thing...Not all non-flying AF jobs are support! Think about Combat Control, Pararescue, Tach P, EOD,SERE...to name a few. I came in as SERE but I left the program. I am crosstraining to Tach P or Aerial Gunner asap.
IF YOU AIN'T MAINTENENCE YOU AIN'T $HIT!!!!



_Modified by vento3883 at 12:54 PM 8-24-2003_


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (vento3883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento3883* »_IF YOU AIN'T MAINTENENCE YOU AIN'T $HIT!!!!

LoL, the truth speaks!


----------



## WSTRLNG (May 15, 1999)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jomoma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jomoma* »_sitting out at lovely schriever afb as i type








i do have tdy orders to the middle east so that's something to look forward to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


jomoma, what is your AFSC? I was there Feb 94 to Dec 96. I worked in building 400 mod 3/4b. If that has changed. You go into the Jack Swigert building (400) and make a right in front of his portrait. The first door on the left is mod 3/4b. That was the location for the 50 SPCS (Space Communication Squadron) Comm Maint. I did maintenance on the switches and recorders that passed command and control for the "satellite pilots" upstairs on the 2nd and 3rd floors.
Do you still have to go through the booths and get your retina scanned?
I can see why you want to get out of there for the middle east. Is that PCS or TDY? I didn't like the politics there and being out in BFE. I liked living in Colorado Springs, had it not been at Falcon AFB. I lived off of Academy and Constitution.
I hope you get a good follow-on assignment.
Good luck
Vic


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (WSTRLNG)*

I just got a line number for SSgt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

CONGRATS on making SSGT!! And anyone else who made it. I will be testing next year...hopfully I will make it first time around!


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SleeperVW* »_I just got a line number for SSgt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congrats Christian! So where is my beer Mr. NCO, I have lots of money now?


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_
Congrats Christian! So where is my beer Mr. NCO, I have lots of money now?
















...Soon as I put it on! ...and order a new MK4 GTi!!!!


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SleeperVW)*

Little update: I graduated from AIT at Ft Huachuca, AZ Last Tuesday aug 19th and I am now currently at airborne school at Ft Benning Ga ... I got here Wed night, it starts Tuesday, wish me luck!! Then I'll be stationed at Ft Bragg with my brother


----------



## begetter (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

Just found this thread. Have been a member since 1 Aug this year (picked up new Touareg) and still getting the lay of the land. 16 years in Army aviation as an Apache driver. Just back from OIF in order to attend WOSC (finishing school for CW4s). I must say I am impressed with the number of military posters in this community. Nice to be among such good company. 
Expect No Mercy!


----------



## fyjimo (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (begetter)*

10yrs AD Air Force, Command and Control Specialist, currently working in the Global Operations Center USSTRATCOM, Offutt AFB NE


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Out of all these people in the military anyone in Germany? If so how much cool stuff do you have on your car that I want.


----------



## PDX Volkswagen (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

GO NAVY!!!!!! BEAT ARMY!!!!!!!! i think you know where i stand on this poll. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PDX Volkswagen)*

USN 1970-76 FLY NAVY!


----------



## begetter (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (lenswerks)*

Do you know the difference between a Vacum cleaner and a NAVY aircraft?

The Vacum Cleaner has only one dirt bag.

And the caissons go rolling along.......


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Dog_Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dog_Eater* »_Out of all these people in the military anyone in Germany? If so how much cool stuff do you have on your car that I want.









My friend is in Germany, but only driving a stock passat....
I'll be on this ride next year......
















110 feet of rock, and roll!


_Modified by Sepp at 11:00 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

I think I will stick with the ground and air


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (vento3883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento3883* »_I think I will stick with the ground and air

HUA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (tatge)*

I get stir crazy when I'm on land for along period of time.
Someone's got to do it.
The ocean when pissed off is a bit intense at moments (days)
At 0300 you see the strangest sh-it from the bridge.
You should see the size of the turbos on the engines on this baby


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (vento3883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento3883* »_I think I will stick with the ground and air

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
me + water =








I'm lookin into re-classing into aviation... the whole hospital medic thing is getting boring


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (SilberBora02)*

Me too. Right now I am a crew chief on KC-135s with flight status and I am going to cross train to be an aerial gunner on choppers or do TAC P. I want to do something that is a bit more exciting.


----------



## SleeperVW (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vento3883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento3883* »_I want to do something that is a bit more exciting. 

Me too... C-130 Flight Engineer!


----------



## DonnyGLX (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm you DM AFB Gas Man in the big green R-11


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (DonnyGLX)*

In the Army (Airborne), stationed in Ft Bragg, NC, Special Operations Command, Psychological Operations, 31U. Just got back from Iraq 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

Welcome Back


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (SilberBora02)*

i just came back from AIT and now i have to go to Bosnia next year sept. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








31U nj army nat'l guard


_Modified by lionheart at 11:55 PM 9-14-2003_


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (lionheart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lionheart* »_i just came back from AIT and now i have to go to Bosnia next year sept. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








31U nj army nat'l guard

Did you think they were just going to let you get all that training and just hang out? Be proud you get to go earn your pay and help some people that truly WANTED to be helped... I have been to Bosnia twice, and I have seen the difference we are making over there.... so quitcherbitchin' and suck it up! My second time there was one of the BEST deployments I ever been a part of, and I have been on 6. Take advantage of the opportunity and get to really KNOW how to do your job (or whatever silly as job they give you) and it will all go by in a blur....










_Modified by 719 GLI at 8:53 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (719 GLI)*

A few days ago, I was quoted $3200 a year in Jersey for auto insurance.
(2 cars, 2 point speeding ticket, one accident... 29/male/single)
My friend says "You were in the Army right?... call this number, they will give you a good deal."
Company is called USAA. I call them up, talk to the very helpful lady and she takes my info and gives me a quote. $1300!!

$3200 (company 'a') - $1300 (USAA) = a savings of $1900!!
She also told me there are a bunch of other ways to get the rates even lower (when I turn 30 in Dec, add alarms to the cars, get married, take a driving safty class, etc).
After she quoted me, she faxed me some papers to sign and fax back to her, I gave her the credit card info and she faxed me back the 'proof of insurance' form. Whole procedure took like 30 mins. 
I'll be calling up next week to switch my motorcycle to this company also!!


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchickie* »_Little update: I graduated from AIT at Ft Huachuca, AZ Last Tuesday aug 19th and I am now currently at airborne school at Ft Benning Ga ... I got here Wed night, it starts Tuesday, wish me luck!! Then I'll be stationed at Ft Bragg with my brother









Hey Lindsay, I didn't know that you were going to Airborne School! Hope all goes well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was at Ft Bragg for 4 1/2 years, with many nights spent on the dropzone.


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (719 GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *719 GLI* »_
Did you think they were just going to let you get all that training and just hang out? Be proud you get to go earn your pay and help some people that truly WANTED to be helped... I have been to Bosnia twice, and I have seen the difference we are making over there.... so quitcherbitchin' and suck it up! My second time there was one of the BEST deployments I ever been a part of, and I have been on 6. Take advantage of the opportunity and get to really KNOW how to do your job (or whatever silly as job they give you) and it will all go by in a blur....









_Modified by 719 GLI at 8:53 PM 9-16-2003_

i'm fine now, i just wasn't ready for all that especially since they was asking me if i wanted to go although my name was already on the list to go. also, after speaking with someone that has been there already and is going again made me feel a lot better.
my job as a 31U is basically all of the signal mos jobs in one. right now i do retrans, but maybe i might do something different over there. i aslo get to go to germany and from there to bosnia, hope i have fun and get back home quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_
Hey Lindsay, I didn't know that you were going to Airborne School! Hope all goes well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was at Ft Bragg for 4 1/2 years, with many nights spent on the dropzone.










Fortunate to be a part of USASOC







All of our jumps are Kasa 212's







And the occasional Black Hawk/Chinook Jump as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AIRBORNE!


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (JJ2K1)*

my unit FINALLY got the word on a redeployment date... nothing like a good 13 month tour to make you REALLY happy...


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Dog_Eater)*

Spangdahlem AB, DE here
i live in Biturg right next to the brewery...
USAA is very GOOD, over the phone immediate coverage, very good rates,
ive been insured with them since they covered in georgia, about 3 yrs ago, international insurance, etc... i bank with them too, never a problem.
most military folks should use USAA, cheaper and military friendly unlike alot of bussiness's that try to screw people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (PoweredByG60)*

Yea i have USAA and it's so much cheaper than any auto insurance out there!


----------



## No.2031 (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (JJ2K1)*

USAA was about $100 more than the local auto insurance for me. Even in South Carolina it was a couple hundred more than State Farm. Just my .02!


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Gazabomb)*

yea, true
thats why i said most. from what ive seen some of their numbers are better in alot of cases, for liability, medical coverage etc... my rates go downward slightly every year, when i sewed on staff it decreased a bit...
but its not the only ins. company Geico has a military service ive heard people get good rates with.
but the best ins. company ive had dealings with i shopped them all, depends on your stats.


----------



## bmxrider (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

ADAF 6years goin for life!


----------



## Raven82 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

U.S. Army 1/17 Cav 82nd Airborne Division 1973 to 1977


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (bmxrider)*

Anyone check this out..... http://chair-force.com 
***LETS ALL thank MEDEL514 for passing it along***



_Modified by volklover at 11:17 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (volklover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volklover* »_Anyone check this out..... http://chair-force.com 

I emailed that to you!!!!!!!!!!!!
Give me credit!!!!!!!


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (MEDEL514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_
I emailed that to you!!!!!!!!!!!!
Give me credit!!!!!!!
Then how about you post it next time
For those in the AF....heres an IM you can use at work
https://www.my.af.mil/gcss-af/...me.do
https://www.my.af.mil/gcss-af3...n.jsp



_Modified by volklover at 11:48 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## whtbutterofrage (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (flieger)*

Just got out of the Army this past Sunday. The six years flew buy










_Modified by whtbutterofrage at 12:47 PM 11-9-2003_


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (whtbutterofrage)*

USAA may be more but at the end of last year they sent me a check for $111 for some sort of member kickback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (kaizenro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaizenro* »_USAA may be more but at the end of last year they sent me a check for $111 for some sort of member kickback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Definitely get us more information on this kickback. I will definitely be calling them in the future to find out about this ....







But USAA is great for Motorcycle coverage...all my non-military friends dont believe me when I tell them what I pay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Cluemanti)*

*Ft. Bragg 1/17th CAV SQDN S-2 .... AIRBORNE







*



























_Modified by vdubchickie at 3:52 PM 11-20-2003_


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

Gee, we didn't have any good looking women in my units when I was in MI. 
Oh wait, yes we did!








AIR ASSAULT


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (1.8Tango)*

I want to go air assult, that's what I wanted to begin with, I never wanted airborne .. I only did that to get stationed with my brother... I've been going to the gym almost everyday since I've been here at Bragg to get stronger upper body wise before I can go there ... I'm getting there though


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

Go Lindsay! You are right across the street from my old unit. I have a friend in 1/17 Cav too.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchickie* »_I want to go air assult, that's what I wanted to begin with, I never wanted airborne .. I only did that to get stationed with my brother... I've been going to the gym almost everyday since I've been here at Bragg to get stronger upper body wise before I can go there ... I'm getting there though









Yeah just make sure you can get up that rope without any problem. Thats a big thing that got the females when I went. I'll prob be at Bragg soon, not sure where my duty station will be but that's first on my list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Cluemanti)*

Just got this sent to me...Def. check it out. Gives a good perspective if you havent been over there and all your doing is getting info off the web/news.
http://www.neilford.com/suppor...i.htm 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To all the troops still over there, and on their way after the holidays.


----------



## syde18T (Dec 9, 2003)

98-02 U.S. Marines...


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (JJ2K1)*

I just wanted to thank all of you guys for serving our country http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Many of my family members have served (mostly USAF) and I plan on enlisting in the USN when I graduate.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Just want to say Canada thanks you guys too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sphipps (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (hawc)*

U.S. Navy. Submarine Service


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (sphipps)*

Congrats to all the men and women of the U.S. Armed Forces on capturing Saddam!








What a nice early Christmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif .


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Did you see that rat hole he was hiding in? I am just glad that the search for him is over. Now we can concentrate on Bin Laden. I can't wait until we get that SOB.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (vento3883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento3883* »_Did you see that rat hole he was hiding in? I am just glad that the search for him is over. Now we can concentrate on Bin Laden. I can't wait until we get that SOB.

I really don't understand the difficulty. How can you not find a skinny, 6'5" Muslim on dialysis?


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (askibum02)*

MARINES know where to stick it


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (antonwrineturbo)*

hehehehe


----------



## eisbaer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Was in the Navy 9 years as an Aviation Electrician/ Aircrewman...I do miss it sometimes.


----------



## Sonic Volksmeister (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (egecko)*

US NAVY: 16 yrs, 7 mos, 27 days and lovin every other minute of it.







EP-3E In Flight Technician. Hilarious re-enlistment oaths. A very good idea (the military vw site) as the military life is the only life that makes sense to me. I couldn't live with myself making enough money to buy an RS6 or Phaeton and be home enough to drive it knowing that there were young people out there in foreign lands who have literally signed thier lives away for peanuts and are more deserving.


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Sonic Volksmeister)*

I still own the domain name for the site, but I have kind of lost interest in developing it... anyone care to chip some web design skills to ge tthis site going?... for those that missed it, I was going to setup a site called militarydubs.com 
The idea was to have maps of mil-dubbers worldwide, contact lists, lists of military discounts, photo gallery, and possibly email, but that one would be a challenge... 
I think it would be a really neat idea, but I just cannot get myself motivated to make it happen! 
Here is the logo though...








and the slogan for the site is: *"THE ONLY VW COMMUNITY THAT HAS THE TRAINING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!"*


----------



## Yellow Snow (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (antonwrineturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_MARINES know where to stick it


----------



## car_ramrod (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (719 GLI)*

Hello all,
Just found this thread and wanted to revive it. I'm an Air Force Imagery Analyst stationed at Langley. Got 1 yr and 5 mos to go on my first and only active hitch. Prolly gonna go Guard when the time comes but we'll wait and see. Good news is i don't have much retainability so i should make Langley my only assignment. Now the more exciting stuff. I picked up my brand spankin new '04 Silverstone Grey 1.8T GTI on 2JAN04. My good friend with a REVO'd 337 was the person who got me interested in GTI's and the 'TEX. I was snoopin around here long before i got my car and it was pretty much a done deal after seeing all you guys with your cool cars and the camaraderie that goes along with them. The only bad news is the day i picked up my car i drove it back to my apt. and my friend took me to the airport and I'm here at home in TX. very eager to get back and drive my new car. not so bad i guess. So if there's any dubbers in the Langley/Hampton Roads area I'd like to hear from you. To everyone else, take care, and brink more deers!


----------



## dvious141 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (car_ramrod)*

Air Force Reserve 
Currently stationed at Gen Mitchell IAP-ARS as as Ariel Porter. The NPS sign-on bonus is already spent.


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (jomoma)*

posted here before, but jsut update. 
AF Security Forces at Offutt AFB NE
and I got 15 days left till terminal leave


----------



## SciroccoSteve (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Air Force for a couple more years. Anyone notice how the poll is going?


----------



## SciroccoSteve (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (volklover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volklover* »_Anyone check this out..... http://chair-force.com 

That's some funny ****.


----------



## 719 GLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I still cannot belive how long this thread has stayed active!!!! 
My unit just got back from Iraq last week... WOO HOO!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (719 GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *719 GLI* »_I still cannot belive how long this thread has stayed active!!!! 
My unit just got back from Iraq last week... WOO HOO!

Good Stuff, I know your glad to be home. Dont waste all your money







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

cool pics vdubchickie, i want to jump out of planes one day. i am horrified of heights though, plus i am a girl and don't see many girls skydiving. i am still not sure if i want to join the service (i don't know if i can make it). tell me whats it like for a girl in the army, i dont know if its for me? it will likely be in the airforce, like my father. 
ihave been in:
macdill afb
pope afb
ramstein afb, germany
air force rotc syracuse(dad is teaching there)


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*

you can do anything you want and marry me cause you like Vdubs!


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (spydor)*

marry who???


----------



## DubMaN69 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*

(unemployed) is in the Marines and he asked me to vote for him becuase he does not have acsess to a computer at the moment!


----------



## '84GTI-Spence (May 17, 2003)

wow, it only took me a year to find this thread.
6 years active duty air force, FT gordon GA. may as well have joined the gd army. well it must not be too bad cos i am about to reenlist. if not, i have about 30 days to terminal leave.


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*

AHHHH j/k gotta be crazy to marry a military girl!







Ahhhh 7 more working days....


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*

[QUOTE/]i am still not sure if i want to join the service (i don't know if i can make it). tell me whats it like for a girl in the army, i dont know if its for me? it will likely be in the airforce, like my father. 
[/QUOTE]
trust me I am definitely not the military type either. My fam and friends thought i was a bit







when I decided to join. Females who join the army either go to Lenerwood or Jackson for basic. Jackson is like summer camp! Too easy, pathetic. Trust me if you can do like 19 push ups, 42 sit ups and can run 2 mi in like 18 min you'll be fine. (i started out doing 3 pushups 5 sit ups and my run in 17 mins ... now I can do 46 push ups, lke 70 sit ups and 2 mi in 14:41) 
I'm in military intel, i just joined to get the clearence and to kill time, get experience before going in the FBI. Getting through the military crap isn't the hard part ... being one of very few females in the midst of all these guys is the hard part - seriously. Atleast its bad here at Bragg. Not many females make it through airborne school for some reason, most times because of the runs. In a matter of 1 month here at Bragg I had 2 EO issues. One Sgt is out of the 82nd and the other is a SPC who is just pushing the limit (long story). Guys can be real jerks around here - but as long as you are independent and have a good chain of command like I have had, things are fine. I didn't join the Air Force because it seemed too easy, I wanted more of a challange







Good luck with what you decide. I did 3.5 years of college before I joined too - was planning on going into Veterinary Medicine byt changed my mind a little late in the game ... so I'll finish while I'm in. If you have any more ques you can IM or email me










_Modified by vdubchickie at 7:05 AM 1-20-2004_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

One of my buddies is in Fort Bragg....well now deployed (again) to the Middle East. He's in Signal.
Lindsay...where did you go again? Jackson or "Lost in the Woods" (Leonard Wood)


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (GT17V)*

relaxin' Jackson


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm getting deployed again coming the beginning of the month. Wish me luck over there!!! More money for the DUB!!!!


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (spydor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spydor* »_AHHHH j/k gotta be crazy to marry a military girl!







Ahhhh 7 more working days....
















hey guys why do military girls get a reputation about that? my dad even warns his airmen about going after girls in the military (my mom doesn't even like them much)... he says, "they're nothin but trouble."







i have dated 3 guys in the service and they say that military females are "psycho" what's w/ that? 
explain










_Modified by insanejanevw at 9:32 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*

no they just live by what goes TDY stays TDY. Girls just seem to go crazy in the military and aren't very trustworthy. Not saying they are all like that, I have met some very nice girls in the military.


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

USAF here. Just went over 9 yrs in Oct. Just got my first dub recently. Thanks to some guys I was stationed with at Moody a couple of years ago when I had my RSX. Anyone else from Barksdale?


----------



## too_many_vws (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (AF2nr)*

Damn! Air Force rolls deep on the 'Tex! 
As if anyone actually reads through 12+ pages of text here...I'm a Technical Sergeant in the USAF. Eleven-plus years in. Spent my first five years in the medical corps, but moved on to bigger and better things. I'm now a Russian linguist working in intelligence.





















to everyone deployed or deploying.


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

HOO-YAH!!! I just sewed on SrA and I should be finding out soon if I can crosstrain yet. I really don't care too much for being a crew chief but I do my job to the best of my ability. My heart isn't in it though. I am deploying next week to one of the 'stans. 
"We do, so others may live" 


_Modified by vento3883 at 4:30 PM 2-2-2004_


----------



## dubtuner95 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I would have to say the AIR FORCE because my grandfather was in the air corps in WWII. he qualified to be one of the first pilots to fly the experimental jet fighters, so i guess i would have to take after him.


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

I was just just approved for x-training myself. I go to school in May. It is a perk to be able to change jobs...


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

No doubt about that. I am shooting at trying SPEC-OPS again or become a SERE instructor or even a crew chief on choppers. Tankers are just getting old and boring


----------



## sk8ordie (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (flieger)*

todays date is 5feb04,on 12feb04,ill have been deployed for 1 year.were not going home until april,we were one of the earlier waves through iraq,as of a few months ago we lost our combat effective status as our company had 140 soldiers and we now have under 100.i love falluja.the rest of our battalion is still in iraq,were in qatar on a pimp garrison mission.kinda bitter sweet.big ups to all the fallen soldiers.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Slightly OT...but
Anyone here play America's Army?
I do...at work


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchickie* »_
trust me I am definitely not the military type either. My fam and friends thought i was a bit







when I decided to join. Females who join the army either go to Lenerwood or Jackson for basic. Jackson is like summer camp! Too easy, pathetic. Trust me if you can do like 19 push ups, 42 sit ups and can run 2 mi in like 18 min you'll be fine. (i started out doing 3 pushups 5 sit ups and my run in 17 mins ... now I can do 46 push ups, lke 70 sit ups and 2 mi in 14:41) 
I'm in military intel, i just joined to get the clearence and to kill time, get experience before going in the FBI. Getting through the military crap isn't the hard part

Do you realize that once you get out your clearance is no longer valid? Your reasoning for joining is pretty weak and is pathetic. Maybe this "military crap" isnt for you slow poke. Dont give people military advice when you are a cherry and dont tell them to shoot for the bare minimums. You are setting them up for failure. You know what my first squad leader told my ass before the first pt test? You better max this thing or your ass is mine. Dont worry about minimums or quitting because its too hard. You worry about getting that maximum in each event. Shoot for the top not the bottom or else you are wasting yours and everyone elses time. 

_Quote »_ ... being one of very few females in the midst of all these guys is the hard part - seriously. Atleast its bad here at Bragg. Not many females make it through airborne school for some reason, most times because of the runs. In a matter of 1 month here at Bragg I had 2 EO issues. One Sgt is out of the 82nd and the other is a SPC who is just pushing the limit (long story). Guys can be real jerks around here - but as long as you are independent and have a good chain of command like I have had, things are fine. I didn't join the Air Force because it seemed too easy, I wanted more of a challange







Good luck with what you decide. I did 3.5 years of college before I joined too - was planning on going into Veterinary Medicine byt changed my mind a little late in the game ... so I'll finish while I'm in. If you have any more ques you can IM or email me









_Modified by vdubchickie at 7:05 AM 1-20-2004_
 
First that other line and now EO violations. Glad I dont come across to many female soldiers with a hidden agenda. Work on those pushups instead of filing EO complaints. You seem like the type of soldier who starts spurting out Regulations to get their way because they "know" more than the NCO or Officer above them. You are in the wrong line of work if you want protection from all those big bad men. Take a look around as you are surrounded by us. Your chain of command, or atleast the immediate part is for protecting you like that and not giving you the dose of the US military that you deserve.
People fail jump school because they are mentally and physically weak. I actually got out of shape when i was there. People who cant hack 5 miles at 9 min per mile or the rest of the PT dont belong there. Makes me wonder whats going on in the 3 shop of these units who send ****bags to school. You will see the same type of clowns fail the PT test at PLDC when you go.



_Modified by Hoplite at 12:21 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

Woah chill out. I never said shoot for the minimums. My comment was meant to show that anyone can make it through basic especially since I did - i was saying how pathetic I WAS. I was giving her the minimums for the age group, not saying, ONLY do the minimums. I went from barely passing to 300 on my PT test. I'm not happy Jackson was easy by any means, I was rather disappointed. You totally misunderstood what I was saying. I'm not making light of the army in any way, I think they should be harder on females, I wasn't saying don't worry its too easy. When you don't know anything about the military or about what to expect, you can only go by stories and expect the worst which can be intimidating, sometimes enough not to even try it. Which is why I was trying to say its not as bad as it seems. Granted we're not going to benning where I know its hard! And about why I joined, like I said you have to keep in mind when people join who aren't from military families they don't really know what to expect nor how the system works. I have a million reasons why I joined, not just the one(s) I mentioned before. I know how the clearance stuff works, I'm S2. I'm the one who processes them. I'm not even going to argue with you about how much it benefits someone with a TS Clearance in the army when they get out, regardless of whether or not it stays valid, the company/agency you go to will do another one anyways. Now onto EO you sure do have a lot to say without knowing the whole story. I'm not even the one who filed the EO complaint in either case, I wanted to handle things myself but these so well respected soldiers you think the military is full of were dumb enough to not just do things to me so word got through the chain of command. I can handle things myself but there are limits and when it comes to the point where I'm uncomfortable in my work place because my SGT is propositioning me or following me outside of work or calling my cell non stop, etc then yeah I think I have a right to do something about it. I have no hidden agenda. As a matter a fact, I stay to myself and do my own thing in my free time. Less drama that way. You commented on my "attitude" towards guys yet you're doing the same thing with your attitude towards females in the military. You have the typical mentality of a guy in the army on the perception of females in the military. I'm not the typical female who messes around with guys and doesn't do my job and is lazy and fat and can't do PT. I bust my butt around here and my credibility is very important to me. And what "dose of the military" do I deserve? Being treated like one of the guys? That's what I'd like. BUT that's exactly what didn't happen in both EO cases, its because I WASNT being treated like a soldier. And I agree people fail airborne school because they are mentally and physically weak, and you're right I don't understand why units send people there who obviously won't make it. Of course my perception and opinion of the army has changed as time goes by. Everyday I learn more about how things work. I really like the lifestyle and try to get the most out of everything as the opportunity arises. What I said in the post before was not to put the military down. My comment about guys here was just a precaution because even the guys here admit it can get bad for females sometimes. I'm not one to yell EO trust me, I want the least amount of drama possible and I want to be treated like everyone else but there are just some circumstances that are intolerable and I'm sure you can agree If you want to discuss this further with me you are more than welcome to email me or AIM me. I'm sorry if I put the wrong impression across on my first post that you quoted, I agree never to do the minimum and I always strive for the max. 


_Modified by vdubchickie at 7:55 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

*hoplite: *lindsay was just giving me some advice on possible military options that i am considering. i appreciate her opinion and value it b/c she is also a girl. obviously girls have different experiences than men do in the military... i am not stupid, its a boys club. i am from a military family and realise that females dont do combat roles so their attitudes are different. on lindsay's eo issues, i never brought it up again b/c i know that there are always 2 sides to every story... i don't talk about things about people when they can't defend themselves. only lindsay knows if she has a hidden agenda, thats not my call and i dont care b/c she is trying to help me. she probably flirts alot like most military females, but thats not a crime... believe me she is no more perfect than the men in the military (i am not naive to think that guys will treat me the same as other soldiers, i am a girl, ... guys hit on girls everyday, but i have never been the one to cry to daddy about it- its called life) 
anyway, lindsay's help is important to my decision b/c she is living the experience right now, so be nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

I guess I over reacted a bit since I am a bit grumpy after my trips to the gym. The comment did come across me the wrong way when you mentioned "this military crap". This is how I make my living, I live and breath the Army 7 days a week and love every minute of it.
My info on the clearance came directly from the horses mouth at USACAPOC(A) G-2, Col Duckworth. I currently hold a Secret and went through the whole interim and permament clearance process, I have been dealing with the G-2 on issues with other soldiers for longer than you have been in the Army. Try to remember this, an E-3 or E-4 with less than a year DOESNT KNOW ANYTHING. that goes across the board all MOS, all services, except maybe the medics. Whats the difference between a PFC and 2nd LT? The PFC has been promoted already.
Yes I realize a clearance can be reinstated if the company you work for on the outside requires you to possess one for your job. Its also a lot cheaper for them to renew a clearance than start a fresh investigation. BTW any idea when they will catch up to the investigations and the decisions on the clearance? I got a few soldiers waiting over 7-10 months already for a full clearance. They got interims so it doesnt really matter but this is getting ridiculous. I keep hearing they are backed up 11+ months but maybe you know something I dont about it.
You are correct in that I shouldnt have mentioned the EO stuff since I do NOT know what happened. For that I was wrong. I do not wish to know more about the EO situation because I see no benefit of me being privy to that info. I have not had a complaint against me but I have had a soldier under me get one and from the facts I had, was total BS. For that I have been rubbed the wrong way and view EO in this manner.
Good luck with the rest of your career whether it ends on your current ETS date or if you decide to reup. Shoot for the maximums and be the best in everything you do so that you can stay on top of the Order of merit list when you want to go to another school.
Also dont give someone a hard time or an attitude. You do not know who knows who out there or who served with who. People have connections everywhere.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

Trust me I totally understand and agree I am only a PFC and don't know the first thing about what is going on and I am ALWAYS eager and willing to learn about things. I work very hard. The only reason I act like I know some about the clearance stuff is because I've been the acting NCOIC in the office the last month or so and I've had to learn a lot on my own and have had to talk to a lot of people and have learned a lot, not everything by any means, but I have a working understanding of what goes on. And the reason I said stuff about clearances when/if I get out is because my father was in DEA for a long time and is an undercover narcotics detective back home and I've talked to a lot of government agencies, ie FBI, CIA, NSA, etc(which is where I want to go if/when I get out) who have told me things about the clearance and what happens when I get out and how it looks to them to have one. 
About the clearances being backed up, I haven't heard 11+ months but I know they're backed up quite a bit. I've gotten the Interims pretty quick though, within about 3 weeks I'd say, for some. Its really a hit or miss thing I think. Like another private that came here a month or so before me just got granted his TS but I haven't yet. Plus as I have to look up clearances all the time, I've noticed some clearances aren't granted til 3-4 years after the investigation even started. I don't understand it myself. 
I understand your attitude towards EO, as odd as it may be, I feel the same way, most of it IS BS and it frustrates me too because it just makes females look that much worse. That's why what you said kinda aggrivated me because I take pride in my credibility and my work ethic and don't like it questioned. And contrary to what she said above, no I do not flirt a lot esp with people around me. I stay to myself and do my own thing. I realize the more you hang out with people in your unit the more drama it creates and that, I avoid at all costs. Eventhough I'm new to the military, you have to start somewhere, but just like you its how I make my living and I live and breathe it 7 days a week also







I've loved the military since the minute I joined and haven't regretted a minute of it, even if I've only been in for a minute







I appreciate the advice and am doing my best at learning everything I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I know not to give anyone an attitude, I keep my little private mouth shut, that way instead of having people use their connections against me, maybe one day I'll need them to help me out








btw where are you stationed? and what do you drive?


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Hoplite)*

Wow some military people have some serious angor problems. 6 working days!!! Back to school I go!!


----------



## desertdub28 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (50 MPG)*

Im a "civilian" with uh certain parts of the government. I am a GS14 I was deployed 7 months out of last year I was in Baghdad the day after we took the airport, I was in numerous parts of Kuwait, other parts of Iraq, amongst other countries in the general area.
I have to say for all those that are active duty it is a honor to work for you and with you in some of the most extreme situations I have ever seen. HOOORAH


----------



## desertdub28 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Mr Antisocial)*

Mr Antisocial
I don't think you have all the facts or maybe sjust some information that was a little skewed. The team I work with is comprised of men and women who either served or even retired from the military with TS clearences. When they come to us there clearence and everything that goes along with it ( don't want to get real specific here for obvious reasons), it trasfers over and goes through 99% of the time without any problems. Yes there is that 1% that have some sort of bump it the transitional road but almost always it is some sort of administrative problem that is corrected. 
As for you reacting at first to Lindseys post I can understand how it is to be grumpy and all and I see how someone with such an established military career can get somewhat frustrated and upset at the term "military crap" I agree to extents that it is not crap but I don'ae with over reacting on a post that someone is just trying to inform a possible recruit. All that is aside now and I am glad to see bygones being bygones and letting things die.
Didnt want to start anything again with this. Just wanted to post something with a little info to try and clear the air a little more.

And I agree 100% Also dont give someone a hard time or an attitude. You do not know who knows who out there or who served with who. People have connections everywhere.


----------



## adam_pdx (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

USAF for 8 years. I was a PMEL tech. Enlisted in Oct 1992, out in Oct 2000. Spent time at Castle AFB before it closed, then to Travis AFB. Spent a year on the ROK drinking O.B. and soju, and then back to Travis for a few.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Krystaaldub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krystaaldub* »_
I have to say for all those that are active duty it is a honor to work for you and with you in some of the most extreme situations I have ever seen. HOOORAH

Sounds like you work at Quantico


----------



## desertdub28 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I actually don't work on a military base when I am back CONUS I work in some other buildings occasionally making trips to Quantico and other places. I was working with 1st mef over seas for a while and 2nd mef for a while


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Krystaaldub)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=4672 thought this was crazy!


----------



## BlackWolfie (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

FWIW - I work on a Navy base, my son in law is in the Navy, my brother was in the Army, dad was in the Army Air Corps (later Air Force), grandpa was in the Marines,
Can I vote for them all?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















For our Armed Forces


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

Is there anyone else out there from Barksdale AFB? I know I have seen several ppl on base but don't know of any on here.


----------



## jbmolly (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Staff Sergeant US Army 12 Years and Counting.


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

USAF-medical tech. Tucson AZ.Just hit my 5 year mark.


----------



## Kurt04 (Mar 2, 2004)

Army Reserve just signed up at the end of November. I leave for basic July 20th. 
10th Psychological Operations Battalion HHC, St. Louis, MO


----------



## jazzin0927 (Jun 23, 2003)

just reported to navy flight school last week. became an officer through miami university (oh)


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (jazzin0927)*

We just had a group come through Walter Reed AMC where I work and hand out Cards and what not to the injured soldiers. They have a website that is worth looking at.
Everyone that is even remotely related to the military should check it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Right now I am stationed at Grand Forks AFB, ND as a KC-135 Crew chief but I just got orders to Kadena, Japan.







I can't wait to get out of Grand Forks!! The only bad part is that I will have to put the dub in storage while I'm over there







Oh well, it will keep the miles off of it and I'll be able to play with it when I get back. I'll probably just get a beater while I am over there. The thought crossed my mind of getting a J-spec Subaru or Nissan or something like that and bring it back to the states. Oh well, we'll see when the time comes...I'll be over there for 3 years so I will have plenty of time to decide.


_Modified by vento3883 at 8:27 PM 3-8-2004_


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (vento3883)*

Good luck man and have fun drifting over there. I have seen vids and that seems to be the big thing on the island.







Plus you can get cool cars CHEAP.


----------



## 2Red4U (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Air Force - 16.5 years - Inbound to Charleston AFB, SC - C-17 Loadmaster (former C-5 Loadmaster). 
New to the forum and VWvortex website. Owner of stock '01 1.8T Wolfsburg. Plan on modifying it both inside and out, just trying to get as much information about what's out there as I can before I start.
I welcome any inputs and look forward to communicating with other
VW owners!
Have a GREAT day!


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (2Red4U)*

Welcome and I believe you have many dubs in that area.


----------



## 2Red4U (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AF2nr)*

Thank you! I'm excited about all the cool stuff i'm finding I can do with my car!
I won't have my "resident expert" around once I leave the NCR (National Capital Region) so, I'll have to find someone closer to Charleston who can help me with all the technical stuff (until I learn more of course!)








I'm trying to read through all the info. I found under the technical thread or post or whatever it's called. Holy cow there's a lot of stuff to know!
R U on active duty?


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (2Red4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Red4U* »_R U on active duty?

Yeah I am active duty, for 9 years now.


----------



## 2Red4U (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AF2nr)*

Ok, I would have known that if I would have read your earlier posts...sorry.


----------



## chiefjetta (Mar 8, 2004)

Great thread! Took me almost two hours to read all the posts. 15.5 yrs in the canoe club. Headed overseas to the USS Lasalle homeported in Italy. Taking my '99 wolf with me.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (chiefjetta)*

Well... I am the guy that started this thread (got banned twice since then because of a few people that needed to be put into their place) and I cannot believe the way this thing has just spawned a life of it's own... it is good to see all of these military types dubbin' it worldwide!!! 
If any of you ever roll through Colorado Springs, let me know and the beer is on me!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (2Red4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Red4U* »_Ok, I would have known that if I would have read your earlier posts...sorry.









No problem.


----------



## jettachick33 (Mar 15, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of FEW Airforce base in Cheyenne Wy?


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (jettachick33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettachick33* »_Has anyone ever heard of FEW Airforce base in Cheyenne Wy?

Yeah I have heard of FE Warren AFB. Why?


----------



## nootbubbies (Mar 6, 2004)

3.5 years of Army National Guard...been gone from MN since 27 March 03, still in Iraq...can't wait to get back to my car!!!!


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sittin over in one of the 'Stans' I am offically a SrA now!!! Can't wait to get home to my car and my wife to be....less than a month now!!!


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (vento3883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento3883* »_Sittin over in one of the 'Stans' 

Yeah I was in one of the Stans for 7 months of 02-03 myself.


----------



## jettachick33 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (AF2nr)*

I know someone was just stationed there. I was just wondering if it was a good base.


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (jettachick33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettachick33* »_I know someone was just stationed there. I was just wondering if it was a good base.









I guess it just depends on what you like to do. If you like rodeos I am sure it is nice. Other than that I'm not sure what else there is to do there.


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

8 years in the Army and now I'm doing 3 years for the Air Force


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SnoozerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnoozerGTI* »_8 years in the Army and now I'm doing 3 years for the Air Force

Welcome, things are a little different in the AF aren't they? I know some people like the differences and some don't, what's your AFSC in the AF?


----------



## NorCal18T (Aug 7, 2003)

Enlisted in December, and I ship out in 12 days!! Infantry/Airborne/Ranger. Im gettin a lil nervous but I have confidence in myself, Im soo pumped to go! 


_Modified by NorCal18T at 11:59 AM 3-17-2004_


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (AF2nr)*

Trying to get a waiver for the 3C0 position.


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SnoozerGTI)*

That is a good career field. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

BIG THANKS to [email protected] for unlocking this!! I am the author (got banned a few times) and I really do appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (jettachick33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettachick33* »_Has anyone ever heard of FEW Airforce base in Cheyenne Wy?

One of our Pediatric doctors is staioned there with her husbadn who does law-They saw it is pretty bad.They just came back to visit last month.it is soooo small and not much around there.


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (RoadHog)*

i'm going to iraq







in may, most be because i'm in the nat'l guard


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (lionheart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lionheart* »_i'm going to iraq







in may, most be because i'm in the nat'l guard









We have alot of guardsmen over there right now but the reserves have been getting orders too lately which is making me kinda nervous (new house and all







)
But as of now Ill be back in Ft Lewis in a few weeks serving as med-support for ROTC. mmmmmm 2 weeks of being my own boss


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (SilberBora02)*

Well the active AF are going too, as well as the other services. So don't feel like you guys are doing it all or anything, we just need a little help in this time with everything going on.


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

YAAAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 more days and I'm out of this hell hole!!!!!!!!! 17 days until I get to see my fiancee'!!!!! She's flyin up to Grand Forks and then we are heading out to Seattle for some R&R and to visit my family. It's going to be great to get back behind the wheel of my dub and back to "normal" life...whatever that means. I don't really thing "normal" applies to the military.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vento3883)*

thats great! Hope you enjoy your R&R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

oh I will....after that, the next thing I am looking forward for is 12 June which is when my wedding is.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re:*

6.5 years, and Counting USCG!


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

What is up with this thread? I keep getting new posts showing up in my watched topics but no new posts???


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (AF2nr)*

weird.... I have no idea as I have not gotten any except yours...


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (AF2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AF2nr* »_What is up with this thread? I keep getting new posts showing up in my watched topics but no new posts???

Maybe cause someone just clicks on the poll and doesn't post an actual answer.That would move the thread to the top and maybe show a new post.


----------



## AF2nr (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (RoadHog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadHog* »_
Maybe cause someone just clicks on the poll and doesn't post an actual answer.That would move the thread to the top and maybe show a new post.

Didn't even think about that, very good point. Of course if that's the case it is the same person doing it.


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (AF2nr)*

If someone just clicks the poll,then it would be the last person who actually posted who's name would show up.


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SnoozerGTI)*

Damn....Re-enlistment info came out and almost all cut cut in half or now is 0-Glad I re-up'd last yr


----------



## GTaye (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (volklover)*

Ok I admit it I clicked on the poll but never posted any comments.








Big props to you guys and girls in uniform, I just read about Rumsfeld's latest announcement about extending stays in the sandbox, earlier depolyments for others, etc. Gotta be tough putting on the uniform these days, and I don't regret punching out when I did. Big thanks to you for your service, and keep the faith. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>>Me, just shy of 10 years AD; Army artillery officer.


----------



## nana (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (GTaye)*

my hubby's AF 15 years strong. Currently we are at Ramstien AB Germany. 13 months short and counting , hoping to get to Kadena.








By the time we leave good ole Deutschland, we'll have a total of eight years here.
Torrejon, Spain 90-92
Shaw SC 92- Dec 96
Spangdahlem Jan 97-01
Ramstein 01-present
GO AIR FORCE ARE YOU COMBAT PROUD??


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (nana)*

USAF active duty
1 year in in two weeks. Currently stationed at Osan in Korea with a follow on to Pope (







the middle east is more like it







)
A-10 Weapons.
Jason


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubspeed)*

flight deck chief....... USS Abraham Lincoln CVN 72....


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (clklop1)*

I haven't posted in this thread in a while ... I am in the 1-17th CAV SQN here at Ft Bragg ... however because they are restructuring the army they have decided to move around a lot of aviation assets ... they've decided to move the CAV and our assets to 101st ... so supposedly as of Sept 16th we become 101st meaning we come off jump status and wear black berets







There's also talk that we'll be deploying somewhere between June and November and then PCSing to 101st ... we'll see ... 
everyday its something different


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchickie* »_...everyday its something different









and to think thats why some of us signed up in the first place


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (SilberBora02)*

anyone in the coast guard?
lindsay, u know anyone in the coast guard?


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_anyone in the coast guard?
lindsay, u know anyone in the coast guard?

yeah onelow2dr is in the coast guard, he's over seas right now though


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm going to be leaving for Kadena in October. I had an awesome time on leave.


----------



## kmy77rabbit (Mar 17, 2004)

Went to the Coast Guard Academy for a year...ended up being not my thing. Now going to University of Portland doing AFROTC commisioning in three years


----------



## NeuroW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

NAVY..........and it sucks, but it's a job!


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (nana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nana* »_my hubby's AF 15 years strong. Currently we are at Ramstien AB Germany. 13 months short and counting , hoping to get to Kadena.








By the time we leave good ole Deutschland, we'll have a total of eight years here.
Torrejon, Spain 90-92
Shaw SC 92- Dec 96
Spangdahlem Jan 97-01
Ramstein 01-present
GO AIR FORCE ARE YOU COMBAT PROUD??
And I can't even get orders OS







Been in 8 and nothing but 3 different state-side bases...Dyess, Fairchild, Luke! But I have been TDY to a few places besides to the sandbox


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchickie* »_yeah onelow2dr is in the coast guard, he's over seas right now though

thanks lindsay, when does she / he get back? 
... i need to work on my swimming skills first







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (nana)*

Spangdahlem AB here...
EMS sheetmetal here, just clocked in a year here...and 7 yrs AD
COMBAT Programs rule, lol


----------



## qsHI03 (Feb 27, 2003)

Leaving for the navy in August!!


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (qsHI03)*

Prepping for my 2nd tour in Iraq.... and STILL voting for Bush!!


----------



## squee (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re:*

I've been in the Air Force for 2 years and some change. I'm currently at Sembach AB in Germany. Down the road a little ways from Ramstein








I just finished up my week of Combat Proud today







Gotta love it!


----------



## cbass74 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Semper Fi to all that serve in the corps. see you at the gates...
Im a u.s. marine 8yrs 0311
and still trucking on.








2/3 3/3 5th force Okinawa


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

lots of airforce on here. not too many fellow coasties...


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

I am unable to vote, but chalk another one up to the Army!


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Colorado 16v)*

Im waiting to ship out for basic in the Airforce. Im leaving in august. I will be a Flight engineer onboard a helicopter. my brother is currently stationed at Luke as a Jet engine mechanic. I cant wait to get started. 
thanks for the cool thread







kinda interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (ZoSo914)*

25U working for the big man in baghdad.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (DJuncut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJuncut* »_25U working for the big man in baghdad.





































Are you at Victory?


----------



## Rubble (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

Retired from US Air Force in September 2003. 22 years/2 months.
KC-10/KC-135 Boom Operator


----------



## Erlkonig (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

USAF Security Forces
Active for 9 years, Currently ANG for 1 year
Spent 5.5 years at Minot AFB, ND and the rest at Moody AFB, GA. I have been to Airborne school and have been attached to the Army twice for OEF. Once with 10th Mountain in Uzbekistan and Afghanistan in Oct 2001 and with the 82nd Airborne in Afghanistan in Nov 2002. First to set up K2 in Uzbekistan and Bagram AB in Afghanistan. I have done a bunch of other cool stuff but too much to list. To our brothers and sisters in arms fighting in foreign lands: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? ([email protected])*

When were you at Minot. I was there in 1998-1998, 5 SFS Day Shift Patrolman.
CC


----------



## quickvw2k4 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (CorradoCody)*

army reserves watercraft engineer 88L Ft. Belvior


----------



## DizzyP1.8t (Nov 20, 2004)

Army 3RD ID currently in Iraq, missing my car more and more everyday. stationed at Fort Bragg N.C.


----------



## PJ 5 (Sep 10, 2004)

Air Force --58th AMU-- F-15 crew chief


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (PJ 5)*

back from the dead for some more votes!


----------



## prooman (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Colorado 16v)*

USAF....


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (prooman)*

1 year till i go for the USMC..


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (StillWishIhadaVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StillWishIhadaVR* »_1 year till i go for the USMC..









eeeek!! knowing what I know now... there is not a CHANCE of me ever even thinking about joining the Marines (I'm in the Army right now).


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

well, in process of joining the RCAF Royal Canadina Air Force.
going to hopefully be a Aircraft Structures Tec.


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (Colorado 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colorado 16v* »_
eeeek!! knowing what I know now... there is not a CHANCE of me ever even thinking about joining the Marines (I'm in the Army right now). 








..Its only been my dream since i was 11..


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

488th Intelligence Squadron. 1N3 Cryptolinguist.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (turbofreak999)*

back from Iraq, stationed at Ft. Bragg, PCSing to DC in March


----------



## ashumo (May 4, 2004)

us coast guard


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (ashumo)*

Hey everyone, I am hailing from Iraq for the second time. Anyone else here?


----------



## 84gti93slc (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re:*

10 yrs US Army. Was stationed in Hawaii for 5, Korea 1, Puget Sound area 2 years and Ft Riley, KS for 2. Great training, can't beat the camraderie and the experience. Thanks for serving all of you on this thread. Makes me proud to see what you are contributing to this great country.


----------



## EuroVR6 (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Hey everyone, I am hailing from Iraq for the second time. Anyone else here? 

i'm here, not in the military tho I'm an ex AF guy (got about about 5 years ago) now working intel for an Army SF team here in beautiful Iraq.


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

Currently USMC IRR...did 4 years active duty from 2001 -2005. MOS 0481 (Landing Support Specialist)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_anyone in the coast guard?
lindsay, u know anyone in the coast guard?

I actually was recruited in Syracuse, back when they had an office on James Street.
I've been in for 12 years....
Totally flown by.
Currently AEPO on one of these.


----------



## EternalSunshine (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Sepp)*

Retired.
4 years Army National Guard 34L (Alabama)
6 Active Air Force 304X4 (Germany)
7 Full time Air Guard (Georgia)
3 Traditional Air Guard (North Carolina)
16 years with TACP's. 8th ASOC (HHC 1AD ALO), 165th ASOS, 118th ASOS.


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Sepp)*

U.S. Coast Guard for about 12 years now, i'm an AMT (aircraft mech.) and also aircrew on our falcon jets. stationed in texas right now.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (thefullmonti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thefullmonti* »_U.S. Coast Guard for about 12 years now, i'm an AMT (aircraft mech.) and also aircrew on our falcon jets. stationed in texas right now.

I think you are the first Coastie brown-shoe to post on here.


----------



## justmiles (Feb 5, 2006)

Retired Army


----------



## Turboface (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (justmiles)*

I am in the Marines, 5811 Military Police/ IRT team 
did a tour in Iraq last year, lets just say it wasnt a rosegarden


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Turboface)*

keep it going...


----------



## 1:BAMF (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (Colorado 16v)*

active duty army....GO AIRBORNE


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vinn2.8)*

I'm packing my bags to head out to the Border Patrol...does that count?








Hoping to go DSS in a couple years.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
I think you are the first Coastie brown-shoe to post on here.

*onelow2dr* is coast guard as well, but he probably hasn't seen this thread


----------



## Jcd2147 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (vdubchickie)*

4 years USMC. Look at my screename, can anyone guess my mos?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Jcd2147)*


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (StillWishIhadaVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StillWishIhadaVR* »_1 year till i go for the USMC..









Update: That is me ^^.
I joined the Delayed entry program this week. Got sworn in at meps. Scored a 94 on my ASVAB, so I'm in the middle of choosing my job for the USMC.
w00t!


----------



## minnmirman (Jun 1, 2006)

haha i had meps a few weeks ago (got an avsab 97, take that!)
Im shipping out to ft benning for basic on wednesday for the army, MOS infantry.....didnt get airborne option on my contract, ill have to work my ass off at basic to get in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by minnmirman at 4:04 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (minnmirman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnmirman* »_haha i had meps a few weeks ago (got an avsab 97, take that!)
Im shipping out to ft benning for basic on wednesday for the army, MOS infantry.....didnt get airborne option on my contract, ill have to work my ass off at basic to get in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


hah. Someone who got a 97 didn't get airborne as an option?








Airbone rocks thou man. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## minnmirman (Jun 1, 2006)

well the thing was, the dude said he'd take some of my bonus if i wanted to do airborne, so i was screwed either way. Oh well, I should be able to get it if I do well enough inn training


----------



## A4grocerygetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (minnmirman)*

Coast Guard 4 years in now, currently in Grand Haven, MI. On one of these:


----------



## zepicurean (May 30, 2006)

USN, and remember....The only good Marine, is a Submarine! 
http://usspasadena.org/graphics/header3.gif


_Modified by zepicurean at 1:26 AM 6-18-2006_


----------



## wrenbirdx2 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (quickvw2k4)*

3 years active duty army 52d power generation and equipment repair spent a year down range in iraq got back in november and pcs'd to bamberg germany i live right down the street from the bosch factory


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (zepicurean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zepicurean* »_USN, and remember....The only good Marine, is a Submarine!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

USAF biatch.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Army!! (Man I love the new ACU's)


----------



## buzzbug (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

Australian Army Parachute Rigger.
Just got myself this on Saturday.








Taken inside a Marine C130 before some goodwill jumps.








Lee.


----------



## turtleturtle (Jun 13, 2006)

Air Force in NAS Corpus Christi. 7 enlisted Air Force out here. 3 enlisted Air Force running our Squadron.
You would think at a Navy Base our Navy Squadron out here would have Navy Enlisted, but since the Navy out here keep getting deployed, they decided the Air Force can run the squadron.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

USAF 49th comm squad "commy" Holloman AFB, New Mexico. We just finished the filming of the new Transformers movie here on base. They've left for Albuquerque then Alaska and other locations. I do alot of running away from stuff blowing up. Also I was dressed as a marine. I can't be picky, I was in the movie.


----------



## SPChooten337 (Apr 23, 2006)

the new ACU's suck, ive been in them since I got in theater, i hate them, they are not well made at all, but I do like wereing the dsert boots, no more polishing, woohooooo


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Teufelhunde)*

Bumping it from the dead:
USAF for nearly 12yrs
Dyess, Fairchild, Langley, Luke


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (volklover)*

4 years active duty @ Minot AFB, ND. ICBM technician. Now I work for Boeing @ Minot AFB as a contractor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnieGTI (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*

5.5 years as an Air Force Intelligence Analyst. Of course Im stuck on an Army base, never been deployed and I've never been stationed at an Air Force base other than Lackland (basic) and 8 months of training at Goodfellow.








However, Im counting down the days.... 245 days until civilian status.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (DonnieGTI)*

back from the dead.... woo hoo!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (DonnieGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnieGTI* »_
However, Im counting down the days.... 245 days until civilian status.









and where are you taking that TS/SCI after getting out??


----------



## JW2004GTI (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (Saturn)*

U.S. Army for the past 10 years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

CH-47D Helicopter Mechanic/Crew Chief


----------



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: In the military? If so what service? (JW2004GTI)*

USAF 5 years- ramstein, Mountain home, and Fairchild currently...
Retraining now...only tech school at Fairchild, so you figure it out


----------

